# FF caravan & camping thread



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

I know...I know....I know some of you are probably thinking Caravan! thats for old people, but DH and I have just purchased our first caravan, we have been lucky enough to have lots of USA and far away holidays every year, (the one bonus of not having kids I suppose) but we are now fed up with the long haul and as we are going back to IVF we decided that we would not be able to afford exotic holidays for a while, and there are many many places in the UK that I would like to visit, so we invested in a caravan which is to be our holiday home for the forseeable future.

So I thought seeing as we are beginners that I would ask if anyone else out there has a "wobbly box" as my husband calls it, and maybe we can arrange to meet up sometime for weekends etc and have our very own FF caravan club.

I look forward to hearing from any other gypsie lovers out there and if I don't hear from anyone then I will have to assume that I am in fact old before my time   
Dydie xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi
We don't have a caravan (POSH!!) but we purchased a tent last year - as all our funds have gone on our (failed) private IVF and FET treatments.  
So we're off as and when the met centre predict sunny weeks.!
Fee x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

we have a vw camper and go away in it lots - i think a ff camping weekend sounds great, not sure dh would be into it but can usually persuade him to do most things....he has to come to cos i'm too scared to take the camper anywhere without him as its too temperamental.....
we are not old before our time - we have had our best hols in our camper, and spent 6 weeks in one in NZ last year. camping is the new....ermm....flying??

kj x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

kj my dh and i have our sights set on a vw camper, but it will be a while before we can get one   as we are renovating our house then we have an old vw beetle in our garage that needs restoring, but we keep dreaming of the day we have our very own vw camper (i'm always looking for a bargain split screen one but i don't think they exist)  

pam xx


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh I'm so glad that we're not the only ones. We decided to buy a tent so that we could have cheap holidays and still save for our next ICSI cycle. But the in-laws (bless 'em) took pity on us and gave us their old caravan as they're getting a bit old for caravanning. We're trying to book a holiday in France using our Tesco Clubcard vouchers to pay for the ferry crossing but we need to take the caravan out for a trial run or too before we cross the Channel. So a FF caravanning trip sounds like fun!

Jules


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I love caravan holidays my parents have just bought a posh camper van thing and we are going with them to Cornwall in May and then off on our own for 5 days not sure where yet but am really looking forward to it !!
They have got an older caravan and was kinda hoping they would let us have it but still waiting for the offer !!!!
Maybe in May after a glass of wine or 2 i  will ask and if they say no i will have to try and not sulk for the rest of the holiday !!!! The thing is they would have to look after it for us as we have nowhere to keep it here in Holland !
Oh well Happy campers enjoy and maybe a caravan FF meet up would be fun !!!!
lol
lou xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

aww what a lovely thread, sounds like excellent fun, I would love it xxxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies, its good to see a few of you out there with tents and caravans who are up for a bit of an ff caravan/camping club, I will let you know when I get anything planned but if any of you have ideas of where & when you would like to go then please post your ideas and we can see if we can arrange a get together (when the weather warms up a bit   )
Dydie


----------



## fiona_lk (Oct 24, 2002)

I might just keep my eye on this thread - we've not got a tent or a caravan or a camper van, but all the seats on our people carrier lie flat and it has electric curtains 

So, wouldn't have anything other than a place for me and Xander to sleep (there is no way Les would join in this) and may have to 'impose' on others for other basics, if no one minded, but think the idea sound great.

Fi xxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Fi
You are welcome to my caravan's spare bed, my awning and use of my shower/loo and kitchen stuff anytime hun, the more the merrier   
Dydie


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Paula - you can come in our tent! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

Can we join?  We have a converted huge mercedes campervan.  well we are actually renovating it right nowbut its great fun.  This si suxh a great idea!  Paula me eirher, luckily i can plug whatever i like into my van, your welcome to share.  

Shaz x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

OK Guys, there seems to be a few of us that are up for a FF caravan meet up now so lets start some ideas rolling as to when and where we could have a weekend in a field as it's likely to be a weekend to start with we should try to get somewhere fairly central to everyone so that most of us are all travelling similar distances, also let us know if there is anywhere local to you that is good for a weekends camping and we can try to get a location fixed.
I am near Southampton, we often pop down to the New Forest for weekends.
look forward to hearing all your ideas guys, everyone is welcome, I even have a spare 8 man tent if anyone wants to join us who is lacking the essential field home   
Children are of course more than welcome but there will be a mixture of us with and without children, so don't be put off if like me you are still hoping for your own miracle, in fact if there are any really cute babbies there we could steal them   
Dydie xx


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

hi

we are in Stoke on Trent so wales is a good place for us to go.  Also because our camper doesnt go too fast so oing to the south coast wouldtake us hours and hours lol

shaz x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Justwondering if I am infact the only camping addict in the UK.....

I get serious withdrawal symptoms during the winters months, but have now bought a fab new heater!!.....

Anyone else out there that like camping?!   

Natxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

what sort of camping hun? i think i just saw you post about a vw meet this weekend - are you a vdubber?

kj x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I like camping but haven't been since I met my dp - we just never seem to get around to it 

I am a fair weather camper though I am afraid - I don't do thunderstorms in a tent


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh, and I like good showers with no spiders in or I won't shower till I get home 

Does anyone know of any good campsites in the east of england which have a clubhouse/bar on site ?  and perhaps a pool.  We used to go to one in Henley on Thames which had both and it was great.  Plus only half hour away so could run home if weather turned


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

KJ - Well I do any camping although dh is a VW enthusiast.....had a VW camper called Cuthbert but we sold him earlier in the year....so still go to meets but also camp anywhere and everywhere!!....not been know it camp in someones garden just yet tho!  

Jenny- I think you may be stalking me now!!.......will check out my "special" book for you!!. 
Would love to know about the one in Henley on Thames, as we may take a look at that one....
We have endured rain, sleet, thunder and lightening this year!!...even at 2am its funny!  

Natxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We got caught in the new forest in the thrunder storms a couple of weeks ago. Great fun wading from the tent to the car. Have to admit to be a 'luxury' camper though. We need a bigger car to get all the stuff in  

TTFN
Debs


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sell...gulp....your...deep breath......camper   how could you?  only joking, are you going to get another? we have a 72 bay called heinz. the answer to winter camping blues is a trip to NZ, they do camping very well over there....
i love camping, even in the rain, cos in camper you dont get quite so damp and soggy. much much better if the sun shines tho 
dont know of any campsites in the east with bar/clubhouse - we always look for ones with the least amount of facilities 

kj x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

OMG.....I know, its bad isnt it.......

My dh still hasnt got over it and never will.......we didnt have much luck with him to be honest...he was a T25.....
But my dh is desperate for a bay window....of course a spiltty would be ideal, but way tooooo much money!!
Plus if we got an ealier bay we could be tax exempt!...cause im tight!   

Natxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

my dh lusts after a splitty too, but def outta the question...till we win the lottery one day

we were thinking of selling our a few years back, but somebody said we would regret it for the rest of our lives if we did. i'm glad we listened cos i know it would've broken our hearts - its part of us as a couple - i even went to the church in it 

i'll let ya know if i hear of a good cond tax exempt bay. its a bit risky but ebay has loads for sale, depends if you could get to see it obviously.....

kj x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad I am not the only on that has to put up with a splitty mad hubby!
I have tried everything, 
splitty t-shirts, cups, mugs, toys....but alas its not the real thing!

We used to look on e-bay when we searched for Cuthbert, but there really is alot of rubbish on there....an AA breakdown bloke said that in a survey 4/10 vehicles broke down off ebay!....im sure there is a bragin to be had somewhere...and as you say, need to check it out properly....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello I am a Camper! 
we always camped when I was little 2 weeks come rail hail or shine, I remember one holiday in gale force winds which broke the main tent pole, my dads mate was holding the tent up while mum, dad and friends wife packed the car, us kids were running round the site catching all the stuff that had blown away, we went home 2 days early that holiday!!! a caravan further down the feild had been flipped over 

DH and I have our own tent and have been twice this year may go away again in 2 weeks time but we are replacing the bathroom!

I use this website to find camp sites we have used 2 sites we found on here and both were spot on.

Shortcut to: http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk
our friends bought a tent then a caravan and are trying to persuade us to have one but I  my tent 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

sorry - what is a splitty ?


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello Campers !!!
Only just seen this  

We went on our first camping holiday in July and loved every minute of it 

We borrowed a tent, but have now gone out and brought one  ;dD we are going again in September for a long weekend.

It is so relaxing and snug, lovely................  

Dizzi, we used that site too, it really is a good site for campers 

We went to The Lake District in July, to Great Langdale, the site was fantastic, wake in the morning to the sight of mountains outside your tent, wonderful

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i was wondering when someone would ask that!!
older vw campers had a split windscreen ie two windows instead of the usual one big panel of glass. and before you ask - a bay was the next era of bus which had one big/bay windscreen but is still the old 'hippy bus' shape .....

if you're really interested (NOT! ) have a look at this link..


__
https://flic.kr/p/8643236

kj x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi campers

i only just saw this one too ! i love camping dh and i go about 3 times a year ,, usually to europe in july! either germany or luxembourg and made in to lake garda last year, in a good  old fashion tent  although mot sure you could call me complete camper as have electric hook up for my straighteners  and a fridge and lights 

jennifer i think they are refering to split screen camper vans. but i could be wrong 

love to all
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks glad i wasnt being a thicko


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Here is a piccie of our new tent


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

at splitty pic !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi folks!

I havent had the luxury of going camping abroad, but love the idea of just driving somewhere and setting up tent!.
We have just spent £300 on a new tent, £150 on a  3way fridge to keep the alcohol cool.....and god knows how much on a few other bits....so as you can see we are very much comfy campers!!

I have a piccie of me and dh with our new tent but dont know how to get it on here...so if anyone knows then give the the instructions!!!!....

I think this weekend will be our last until 5th November.....there is a campsite in Sussex that are having a bonfire and fireworks all free of charge so are off theree.......probably with our heater and thermals!!     

Natsxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jennifer31 
Any joy finding a site in the east??

~Dizzi~


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls

I typed a quick reply in here yesterday and lost it  and then didnt have time to reply again 

Anyway I'm here now! And yes we too are Ging Gang Gooolies 

We promised we'd get away more this year as we love just packing the car and heading off into the sunset  however we've only been once this year 

We went to Lake District too Jo, when we did the Scafell Pike Hike. But it was April and absolutely freezing!!!! We went with my sister and her dh and after 2 nights me and DS demanded a B&B it was that cold!

I must admit Olive i'm a luxury camper too  with electric hook up, electric kettle, toaster, lights etc, was maybe thinking of getting a 'Welcome, Please wipe your feet' mat   
Oh Lake Garda souns fab, did you drive there, how long did it take?

We only have a tiny fridge that you can just about fit a tub of marg and milk in, then whilst in Asda's the other day i noticed a fridge about 25" square for about £70 !!! Will have to run it past DH though as there's bound to be some reason we cant have it. Fridges are sooooo expensive!



Nats said:


> I think this weekend will be our last until 5th November.....there is a campsite in Sussex that are having a bonfire and fireworks all free of charge so are off theree.......probably with our heater and thermals!!


Oh that sounds great Nats!! Is there a website or any further details of where it is? Told DH about this and he is well up for it 

I'm so not the person to give instructions for the gallery  but i know that the files have to be a certain size, Tony provided a link to a site where you can change the sizes
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=33046.0
Hope this helps  would love to see your tent

We have one similar to Jo's but ours is Purple and Blue, we also have a little 2man tent for one nighters and hiking 

I dont know of any sites to recommend in the East but there are loads advertised in any campsite book which tells you of the facilities, the ones with bars and entertainment tend to only be open during the hgih season though, which is sadly coming to an end  why is our summer over before it's begun 

Dib dib dib

Kim xxxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Kimmy

We joined a campiste website, and they are agreat bunch of people, they have lost of them throughout the year and even have one planned for new years eve!!

Anyway the details for the bonfire one is on www.ukcampsite.co.uk
if you go to message board, meets and rallies and then Bonfire meet at Kloofs...
try this link, not sure if it works tho! 
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/chatter/display_topic_threads.asp?ForumID=11&TopicID=44104&PagePosition=1

Basically you dont have to pay to become a member, and you dont have to pay a deposit, just mail Kloofs and say you want a pitch for the Bonfire meet and they will save you a space....it will be our first one and looking forward to it, all sorts go!!..

So maybe I will see you there?!

Natsxxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry..just read your details and notice that we are similar!
I have an underactive thyroid and dh has antibody issues too!!..


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

And you're an Essex Bird !!!!  

Are you going to the Meet tonight at the Chichester?  Hope so, we could camp out in the carpark


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Nats

As you know we've just come back from camping.  We've got an eight berth tent and are looking at getting a fridge.  Was quite happy in the past with basic camping but now the kids are with us we try for a bit more luxury.  we're also looking at going Euro camping next yer to France (so tent will already be there).  many a happy holiday as a kid camping, althouhg peeing in a bucket to avoid the thunderstorms was not my idea of fun!

The site where we like to go is now opening all year round from this winter season and has one of the best loo/dishwahing blocks I've ever seen.  The pitches are all caravan pitches with elec hook up so for tents, you have so much space.

Here's the website....

www.stowford.co.uk

Happy camping
Karen x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Kimmy- Yep 100% Essex....and not a white stiletton in sight!!
Didnt go to the meet, went camping in Herts and just got back...

Havent tried carpark camping yet but am up for it!!  

Karen - Thanks for that., am going to check it out after ive caught up!

Natsxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

blimey this has been a busy thread !

Nats - if you email me the pic i can post it on here for you 

I have not found any decent sites in the east so far


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi girls

Just back from a week camping in Brittany. We were so lucky - the sun shone from the moment we arrived at the site until when we left France on Friday. We stayed at a lovely site Chatelet in St Cast, but was NOT keen on the disco nights that went on until gone 1 am. Other than that the site was lovely and clean and the pool etc was nice (cold - but nice) and the area was beautiful

Would anyone be interested in sharing their favourite camp cookstove recipies - I'm thinking of compiling a collection.

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Fee

I tend to use camping as an excuse to eat out all of the time or alternatively we just have a large cooked breakfast mid morning a la camp stove and then skip lunch and eat out in the evenings.  Alternatively we have BBQ's.  Dh and I have a charcoal stove on which we like to go and get some fresh fish (if we are by the sea) and then steam it in some foil over the coals.

Karen x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hot dogs always go down a treat on hols  

or the usual Bacon.....    - I love that smell in the morning on a campsite  

Evenings are usually BBQ's / Eating Out or Salads

Fee - France Sounds lovely ( but i agree with the discos's   especially with Kiddies trying to sleep ) We're thinking of going camping in france next year with my family   Probably west coast somewhere.... Did you get the ferry to St Malo ?
I'd love to hear some stove recipes from you  

Does anybosy else have any other camping trips planned for this year?

Kim xxxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Jennifer - havent managed to find you a campsite, I checked the books I have but nothing...sorry!   

Fee - I like the others cook a scrumym brekkie in the morning.....bacon, eggs, sausage, beans and toast....also hotdogs are great as a snack, but not for brekkie tho!  

So it looks like i live in a tent!

Am off to Malvern, 3 counties showground tomorrow for the biggest VW show of the year, Vanfest.......
then have a weekend 0ff and then hit the orad again the next weekend for a get together with a bunch of people from uk campsite website....

Do you reckon I could get a refund on my mortgage?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

LOL at you getting a mortgate refund Nats!!

Kimmy - We used to get the "night boat" as Laura calls it - but we can't afford it now - so we went down from Calais through Normandy, stopping near Honfleur for one night on the way there and one night on the way back. GORGEOUS and cheap hotel. 

The campsite is lovely if you go to the same one (it is 40 mins from St Malo) and then ask for a pitch say 190 - 200. Those are well away from the bar. We just happened to be right near  They made us feel like we were the only ones ALL SUMMER who'd found it a problem, so it probably was just us. I HATE it when I'm trying to get Laura off to sleep. I get so tense. ANYWAY less of that.

Karen - the fish thing sounds lovely. If I get you to write it out for me...?  I think alot of people when they camp UK do the breakfast thing = but we found we have to eat at the campsite in the evening as well cos of getting Laura to bed (although she does have later nights camping obviously). In France if we hadn't cooked her meals she'd probably have lived on Frites and omlettes - it's always either that or a sort of hamberger thing that they offer for children. 

By the end of a week camping I really LONG for oven cooked food. Gd I must be such a pig 

Fee xxxxxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Im guessing most of the campers have now packed everything away for the winter now??

We are off for the weekend, we joined the uk Campsite club and are going on our first meeting.....thyey have a bouncy castle there for the adults!, a bbq and fancy dress on Saturday night too, so should be fun...

Keeping a close eye on the weather tho.....

Will definatley be keeping warm!









Natsxxx

p.s might even roast some nuts!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

awwwwwwwww sounds like fun.  If we were more prepared I would have liked to come to that   Help take my mind off things.  Where is it ?


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Fee

All you need to do is wrap your fresh fish (once prepared) in the foil and let the BBQ do the rest.  Sometimes I add fresh herbs or lemon juice if i've been to the supermarket.  Nothing tastes better on the BBQ and I love to put fresh mushrooms and corn on the cob too.

Karen x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhh would have been great for you to come:
Its at Wickham Market
£16 a night camping, which includes marque and bouncy castle.........

Hope you are ok.

XXX


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Thanks for the cooking tips guys (well gals!). I'm having lots of ideas about this book - Although maybe I need to do more brekkies and then flog it to Germans who sniff longingly at our camp brekkies!!

Yup - our's is all packed away for the winter now.  I am fanatically tidy in the tent/ campsite, yet my house is always a muddle. WHy is that


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

fee -  i'm the same love keeping the tent tidy - but the house big difference, 
nats- I want to play on the adult bouncy castle! 

yep my tent is all packed away too, did the bathroom last week we had hoped to go for a last weekend camp but the bathroom hit several unacounted for problems so it didnt happen oh well, nice soak in new bath....................

~Dizzi~


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Dizzi
A nice soak in the bath sounded great!, we never got to go on our trip...our little dog wasnt well and there was no way I was going to leave him...

We are now planning to take our nephews and niece away during half term though, and our final trip on Bonfire weekend....I dont think I could endure the cold after that..so mine will be put away...

But I have booked an Easter week already!!...

Cant really say much on the tidy situation, my house is mostly tidy....the tent is a mess!...

Natsxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

My DH and I have just returned from a 6 month road trip in our bessacar 495 camper van.  with our lovely dog George.  we left in March and travelled to. France, Belgium, Luxemburgh, Germany, Austria, Slovenia, Croatia and Itally.

If it had'nt been for us going for ICSI we wouldnt have come home it was so Idealic.  

we also went to Lake Garda.

We have a tent also but you can't beat a camper van,  sometimes if we had a long drive we'd just park at the side of the road and have a kip or sometimes stay there all night.  DH managed to link the battery somehow to the van so we could even watch tv when we're off site.  Could still have a shower off site if you were quick like, I mean 3 seconds of hot water.

However, I would'nt reccomend a bessacar.

Any of you guys ever wild camp?  

Young D xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jennifer, Try this campsite in Pentney it is roughly 20 mins from Kings Lynn, never stayed myself, my 4 months in a tent last summer with spiders the size of dinner plates will do me for a life time 

http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/norfolk/pentneypark.htm

Shelley


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

flippin eck shelley - where on earth were you - need to know so i can avoid ever going there in this lifetime 

I am terrified of spiders and use essential oils all round the entrance of my tent to put them off


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Just stumbled across a thread about happy campers - looks like it went a bit quiet though - might be a good time of year to rejuvenate discussion about camping ? See if we can get really inspired for the warmer months to come ?
 Lets get excited about camping !!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My Tent is in the attic now as weve got mums old caravan, 
were booked for north wales easter sunday for 3 nights with our friends, 
then we need somewhere for our summer hols in June

good Idea to bring this thread back up - anyone else got plans yet 

~Dizzi ~


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

We should be camping in May and August. We have a monster tent. Not sure what we will do now as I will be 21 weeks pg in May and 34 weeks pg in August


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Hooray ! great to see you got camping plans ! I am 8 weeks preg. so going to be with a bump come the summer (hopefully if everything stays on track ! ) Our fav. camping spots are porthcurno cornwall, llansallos, devon, Dungen Gyll in the Lakes, quite fancy somewhere in pembrokeshire 
Anyone got any good suggestions for camp site near coast where its not too busy and full of big caravans, and lets you take dogs ??
Janine xx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

I absolutely love camping(Dh got me hooked a couple of years ago)    Is it comfy enough tho if you are pg?      I usually sleep on a blow up bed thing(correct name?!)  and sleeping bag and take extra pillows!  Also I worry about weeing during the night, just use a bucket? Im scared of the dark so couldnt go to toilets myself!!


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

omg i never knew this was here we started the camping venture lasty year always wanted to do it but could never plick courage up to allthough we had done lots of caravans allover the uk, so last year we took the plunge bought everything spent a fortune i wanted to do it in luxury not in the roughness side of camping, any way what a sucess really enjoyed allthough my main rule is keep the bedrrom shut up so nothing can get in as we had sewn in groundsheets  

allthough we selt the tent cos with the fostering each child had to have a bedroom and this only had a sheet sepaerating making it to 2 bedrooms.

so we are looking for a new tent we have our eye on 2 so far ones the sun valley 8 ans the nebraska one cant rememebr its full name but were going to go to a camping show too to have a look plus the new seasons will be out soon??

whats your favourite accesorie when camping your best buy etc we have a few lol will list mine after!!!!!!!

also can highly recomned a magazine called camping allthough stuggle to get it in shops so we subscribe its very good and full of allsorts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

las year we did one in lytham st annes near blackpool just oppsite the bae plane factory very excellant and not noisy! and we did one in cornwall near st ibes but the toilet blocks wernt that sparkling they had daddy long legs in arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh     

oh well ill be back later im going to love this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

our best buys are:

rechargable lanterns from towsure
gas bbq
wash stand to old bbq and storage
gas hob
fold up chairs
fibre optic lights to put round the entrabce to the tent ideal for toilet trips in the night etc
oh and not forgetting the laptop to wtch movies on (need to get laptop sorted before we go on 1st camping trip this year!)

speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi there Kee ! 

My favourite camping items are the battery inflated bed, and the remote controlled light that is srong enough to compete with a lighthouse !! and its rechargeable so really handy !!!

Fibre optic lights round the door ? that sounds great, where do you get them ??
janine x


.....lets go camping !!!


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah id be lost without my rechargable light too comes in handy for the power cuts too rofl! i cant remeber where we got the lights from but i think i may have a spare box if ya interested im sure we got 2 but only needed 1 lol. i love my blow up bed too but im looking for a king size battery blow up one at the minute any ideas anyone?

I NEED A TENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

love and hugs and camping dreams xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi there Kee ! I am so enjoying this thread - getting all excited !!!

A spare box of fibre optics lights !!!  Very interested !!!!! Let me know how much you want for them !!!

King sized battery blow up beds, i am sure i saw such a thing in Dunelm, they also do them i am sure in Attwools the camping superstore they are based in gloucester but i wonder if they have a website ??


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

we love camping too, but pleased to say we just bought a vw T25, cant ait for ou first outing


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

cool wendy we still looking for the tent thats right for us lol went to mitchels aka go outdoors and towsure over last week got 3 in mind now waitning to see what 2007 season tents are lol

also dh as persuaded me to geta trailer n towbar fitted grrrrr we did end up with a people carroer last year as our older car was not big enough but dh says he still wants one says its all the luxerys i carry?

love keeley xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Asked Dh cos he has camped for years! 

He says http://www.glen-nevis.co.uk/

bucket(in case you need loo)

water carrier(you get folding ones)

kettle

gas stove

pans, plates,etc

sharp knife

We always take tea light candles and a citronella candle to stop midges(we get loads in Scotland!)

Folding chair

washing up liquid etc

We usually put all our pans, plates etc in the washing up bowl and stick that in the car, oh and dish cloth etc!

We always stick to camp sites as they are safer, Glen Nevis camp site is lovely at the bottom of Ben Nevis. Will try and put a link on!! 

Good luck, I hope you love camping like we do! 

Linda xx Whoops pasted link but its went at top instead!!!

/links


----------



## Woo woo (Jan 13, 2006)

Can i join you campers?  We are posh campers too...we have a '72 tax exempt VW bay called Bruce (imported from Australia!  RHD and no rust!!!)  He is fab and for the last 2 years we have camped in him at least once a month during April and september (DH races his mini so lots of nights at the racetrack!)  BUt have cmaped in February - don't reccomend it, it was freezing!  and last year the final camp of the year was a sandy balls in the new forest in October...nice site with good facilities!  Also amanged 5 dyas in SPa Belgium last year in August...rained for the whole time!  It was a huge VW show so lots of other Vdubbers there...really friendly and fun...was 6weeks pg at the time so couldn't enjoy all the festivities (DH and friend drinking from 10am!!!!!) but with the bus i could pop off for a mid afternoon nap quite happily!!!  Camped all through my early pg and would highly recommend a bucket for those midnight wees!  It caught on and now all our friends have one too...their midnight wees were generally alchol induced!!!!!!  The other essetial piece of equipment we have found is a piar of welllies!  You can just slip them on and they keep your feet nice and dry and they are such a fashion statemnet!  My are brown with bright orange flowers...very 1970's.  Anyway our camping family has spread and we now own a T25 too, so we can trailer the mini so will be trying that this year as well a going out in the bay!  Our bumper will be a seasoned camper before its a year old!  I LOVE CAMPING!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

u going to dubfreeze on sunday?
or any other uk vw meets this year, we are considering a few
are u a club 80-90 member?
http://forum.80-90.co.uk/search.php?search_id=newposts

/links


----------



## Woo woo (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm not up for dubfreeze on SUnday...too far to travel with a 31 week old bump!!!!  Would take hours from Newbury with all the toliet stops i would need these days!!!  DH is going though with some VW friends...hes off to get a rock and roll bed and tow bar.  He also posts on 80-90 forum and i read it over his shoulder!!!  Have a good time!


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi emma and lottie - I would say definately stick to campsites, i always do, but i am fairly picky about them. I always make sure its got a toilet and shower facility, I personally chose campsites that dont have caravans and mobile homes on them, as i think they are ugly ! and these campsites tend to be bigger and i prefer the little friendly ones ! ( i dont include VW camper vans in that - they are really cute !)
I always make sure you can do good walks from the campsite, preferably coastal paths, and a pub in walking distance is also essential to me ! As a doggie owner, we also like to make sure doggie friend came come to the pub with us for a relaxing evening after a hard day on the paws !
We started off with little dome tents, but quickly moved up to slightly bigger square shape, so that if the weather turned out crap we could sit on our chairs and read, play games, listen to the radio etc. without having to end up at the pub too early ! only being able to lie on the bed I find a bit grim if you end up having some tent time, so I think a "porch" area big enough to sit out in with all the flaps shut is pretty essential !
Dont know where you are in the country ? I can reccomend a fantastic campsite in cornwall if you fancy that ?


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Emma,

  Im funny about communal loos and toilets too but just to put your mind at rest all the campsites Ive been to have been spotless, cleaned morning and night.    The cubicle for showers is usually quite large and you get a stool or hooks to hang your clothes and towels etc then there is the shower bit joined on to it so nobody sees you at all!  We(me, Dh Ds and Sd) have our showers then walk back to tent with our PJs on and a fleece etc, nobody bothers what you look like!  Although when I was at Glen nevis last year there were loads of women blow drying their hair and straightening it! There are plugs and mirrors in the bathroom etc Sometimes there are hairdriers you pay 20p or something a go. 

During the night I have to admit I used a bucket! Especially if it rains!   

We did go to 1 campsite that was pretty dirty, we drove round it 1st to have a good look. We always do that now, if its not nice we dont bother to ask if they have sites available, we just drive til we find a nice 1! 

Good luck! Nothing beats the feeling of sitting under the stars with glass of wine/ cup of tea etc  usually everyone is very friendly as everyone is the same, and if you get stuck putting up your tent someone will help you, or else just sit back and watch you struggle and have a laugh at you ( we've had that before!) 

Linda xx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Oooh just read you were going to try  out a tent in your garden, we did! I hated it so much I sneaked inside to my warm bed...it was heaven!!    Really worth trying it tho, we just bought a small tent, now we have a 3 bedroom  massive thing! 

  Now Im really into camping, loads of folk I know love it but I still know people who laugh at us!!   

Carry on Camping I say!


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Emma,  when we went to Glen nevis last year there were dogs. They were all kept on leads tho.  A lot of people (male and female) go camping alone. Last year we saw a man and his teenage daughter, it was so cute! She helped put the tent up and really seemed to know what she was doing.

  Any other questions, just give me a shout!  

Linda xx


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

oooh I love seeing sooo much love for camping !
emma and lottie - i have seen loads of people camping on their own - i think its a really good idea ! I have seen people pitch in to help others help put tents up etc. one time at a campsite it got so windy when this guy was putting his tent away, him and his missus nearly took off with it, it took loads of us to wrestle this tent flat and packed !
We have met loads of lovely people camping, been invited to barbeques etc. really nice atmosphere generally, and i think its especially easy to get talking to people when you have a doggie !
Still dont know where you are in the country emma but the campsite in cornwall i could reccomend definately allows dogs, has only tents and the occasional vw camper van, the toilet block is very clean, soft loo roll etc. lights on all night etc. the shower block is also very clean, private cubicles with locks on, and a dressing space with hooks, a bench to sit on etc. Pub is in walking distance - very friendly, dog friendly ! even able to have a meal with your doggie at your feet ! We always take our books and games and get settled in there by the fire for the evening usually after a hard day walking, and the dogs are usually grateful to curl up in the car and recover !
You can walk from the campsite onto two lovely beaches - one you can take dogs, walk onto the coastal paths, little shop in walking distance where you can buy milk, bread, maps etc. There is even an outdoor theatre that runs right through the summer with the sea and sometimes the dolphins as the backdrop !!!
Whisper - ....This place is Treen, its near porthcurno - best place ever - people there say dont tell anyone about it ! because it's so fab dont want every tom dick and harriet to come ! But i have let the secret out now ! Hope you consider it !
If you go in july, may even see you there !
Love janine xx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

All this talk of camping is making me so excited! Cant wait til tent season!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Janine Sounds beautiful 
(between you & me) being able top take the dogs into the pub for a cosy evening sounds great! I love my girls and hate leaving them in the car so much, your right about the friendliness of Camping - the pace and the fun - we go away for 3 nights at easter in our caravan ( the tent's in the attic) 

Not sure where we will go this summer, I Like North devon and Newquay, Cornwall. 

~Dizzi~


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I am a new camper,   went last year to Yarmouth and even though it was cold it was brilliant.  I enjoyed every minute.   So we have brought a new tent, nice big tunnel one and we are planning to go away in the summer.  I just wondered if anyone knew of any nice camping sites in Devon,   it is a place that we both want to go to.   Everyone keep telling us we should rent a caravan   or go to a hotel   but we like camping so much.  

As i am a new camper is there any advice from more experienced campers that i should know.   Anything you have found useful?   Any tips would be grateful.  

I can not wait for warmer weather.  

Jenny


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86161.0

Anyone


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Anyone got camping plans for this year yet ?
Anyone been camping whilst pregnant ? If so - how have you found sleeping on the blow up bed ? 
I really want to go camping this summer, but as preggers bit concerned it might be a bit of a nightmare with a bump ?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hae to admit we gave camping a miss last year because of the miniscule bump. Frankly I felt so ill I couldn't have made it to the loo in time - ho hum!  I tried lieing on our blow up mattress a few weeks ago (family staying). Because all the extra weight is located on one hip (when you lie on your side) it didn't offer any comfort at all, even blown up hard 

Definately advocate 'trying' one night in a tent before you book a fortnight away. It can be more uncomfortable than you think  Would also reccomend that if you can you buy a cooker with a grill - amazing how much more enjoyable breakfast can be when you can fry eggs AND brown toast and sausages 

Have to admit to being a 'luxury' camper now. We have a 6 person Vango Diablo tent for just the 2 (soon to be 3) of us. Always raises eyebrows when a family of 5 crawl out of the tiny little tent next to us 

We would like to go away later in the year but I wondered if anyone knew if there is a portable heater or similar that we can use in with the baby? I'd be worried about it getting too cold at night.....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

CM
I know on a lot of sites now you can have electric hook ups with you tent so an electric heater would be fine - also buy a mini fridge! 
We have a caravan now so my tent is sat in the attic, 

we are booked for 3 nights in the caravan easter sunday and I am supposed to be booking for next 2 nights next weekend, today!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ooh - swap you for my easter Dizzi (its my EDD - pain!!!!)  I'll go camping instead 

Hadn't thought about the electric hook up. Wonder if you can hire heaters etc?? Might have to look into that. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Your Welcome 
wheres your sweepstake 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here you go 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87625.msg1223349#msg1223349


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls

Can't wait to get out and sleep under the stars again - First one this year is 27th April and we're off to the New Forest  

We have an Electric Hook Up and wouldn't do without it now, we've also got a halogen heater CM and it's great for the cold nights, it has a safety thingy that switches it off if it falls over and has a timer so you can have it on until you go to sleep, only downside is that it's soooo bright! you definately won't need lights on with it.  I think it was only about £30 to buy so you're probably better off buying than renting. 

Jenny - Welcome to the wonderful world of camping   What sort of site are you after? Do you enjoy a lovely peaceful site with just the necessary basic facilities or are you looking for a site with swimming pool and clubs etc? 

Ging Gang Goolie Girlies

Kim x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I normally camp two/three times per year. Once in May and once in August and once with tthe guides. Needless to say I am a very seasoned camper.

Well this year I will be 21 weeks PG in May and 34 Weeks in August with twins. So I guess unless we hire a camper van then our camping trips this year are out.
I have enough trouble getting enough space on the blow up bed at the best of times, so I can imagine what it would be like with a 21 week bump. 

The August one has already been panned but Dh would like to do the May one though

Chris


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Kim - I'll have to drag DH into a camping shop nearer the time


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Chris - i know excactle what you mean about getting enough room on the blow up bed at the best of times !!! 
Hoping to have a cornwall camping trip in july - will be 33 weeks preg - beginning to think that maybe not such a good idea


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello everyone,

does caravanning count  if so can I join you lovely lot

Brown Own congratulations on the pg by the way we used to chat on chatroom so so happy for you!!

well me and dh travelled europe for 6 months 2 years ago in a camper van, but we have now bought a caravan  and are hoping to take our first weekend away this weekend or next (dep on when dh can get a tow bar fitted)  a biy aprehensive with having a baby but still looking forward to it,  

re the blow up bed and being pregnant, when I was pg someone suggested to me using a lilo that wasnt totally blown up cos it would effectively wrap itself around you. I never did try it but I have a lilo still in the packet if you want to try it.

Donna


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

hey peeps.

there must be a handful of us who love the outdoors in here? we used to have a camper van but have down graded to a caravan for this year, Never been away in a small tourer but CANT WAIT   to get away in it.

so where have you been and where do you love best etc?

donna


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We are booked for Easter, in our tourer.
I Will link the details later when I'm not at work 

You will enjoy it hun

~Dizzi~


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Ooooo yes - we're outdoorsy people - love tent camping  

North Devon and Cornwall are my faves

S xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

we used to camp, then last year we bought a vw camper van, go away nearly every weekend through the summer.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Still havent been away in this darn caravan   to dh as its his fault!!!

dizzi where are you going?

Shelley I love tent camping too, although I've only done it once and we had my 8 year old nephew with us who cried all night    lmao still loved being outside though.

wendy I'm dead jelous of you having  vw, where have you been in it?

There must be more of us than this??


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

We brought a carvan last yr coz we did go tent camping a couple of times but every time we went it rained and with 4 kids it wasnt much fun.
Anyway managed to go away for the weekend last yr to Mablethorpe before we got hit by floods and not used it since   I did want to go away in the feb but the brakes were gone on the car so couldnt   Cant go in the April hols either coz im due to pop    But im gonna make the most of it come the summer holidays and th great thing is the dog can come too. 
I so love my caravan its not the best or most expensive but its our first and its so much better than camping in a tent and getting a wet bed


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

hi happy campers - i am a tent fan, love cornwall, cant wait to get back in it, anyone familiar with treen ?


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello Campers 

I have a caravan its the best we absolutly love it!!!!

We normally go to The New Forest Hollands wood nr Brockenhusrt, have done for the last 10 years we are going to stay at Sandy Balls this year just passed the New Forest with family for two whole weeks         

Just cant wait we also bought a tent last year so we can go away weekends just chuck in the trailer and off we go!!!

I LOVE IT !!!!!

Happy Holidays 

Marie x x xx


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

.... sorry just had to say I am laughing so much, a camping place called sandy balls !!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow .. didn't expect to find a thread about camping on FF.  And ......  ..... Sandy Balls..... REALLY?

We used to have a purple vw camper which we LOVED but couldn't afford the bodywork repairs that it needed, so sadly let it go to someone who could.

We've always camped in small tents, but after taking dd camping 3 times last year in one, we bought a MASSIVE one which we haven't used yet.  We need to buy roof bars for our car so we can take it with us because even when it's down it's HUGE.  For any tent buffs it's a Coleman Galileo ... can't wait till the weather gets warmer so we can get out in it.  DD loved the whole camping experience last year, and can't wait to go again.

So glad to see I'm not the only camping nutter - lots of our friends just don't get it, and just do the package thing.


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL yes really Sandy Balls its great we love it....

Good name dont ya think..

We got our trailer today so we now have somewhere to put all our tent and our little cooker..
But I do love my caravan more..

Happy camping     

Try this web site........            www.sandy-balls.co.uk 

Marie x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Just checked out the website.  That's really close to us.  Might have to give it a try sometime.

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

No probs you welcome 

Marie x x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Where is Sandy balls then I'm intrigued.  

Julie I know what your saying, most people do opt for the package deal, and in some cases so do we but you can't beat a good british summer getting stuck in the rain camping holiday can you  .  I'd rather have it any day.

We're in scotland and tend to go around Loch Lomond or the borders /  Berwich area. anyone familiar.

We've been all round Europe in our Camper van (don't have it anymore) Croatia was by far our favourate place.

Donna xxx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi 

Sandy balls is in the west counrty just near The New Forest ...

Its fab you should go.


Marie 
x x x


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

....still find sandy balls funny !!! brings back amorous camping memories and images from the nudie beach we go to in treen !

website however for sandy balls is great and can take dogs ! brill !

anyone been to treen cornwall ? lovely x

loch lomond area - fab stayed at portonashan really beautiful


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello


No ive never been to Treen but I have been to Callender in Strathyre Scotland it was beautiful.......
We stayed in a log cabin very romantic  
Marie x x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Marie I know where you are, Callendar is very beautiful, we used to go there when dh had a motor bike, yeah very romantic   ehem. lmao

Portonashan, can't think of it? we usually go to Balloch for boat launching.  

We never go anywhere without our dog, he travelled Europe with us too. He had a ball.

donz


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

My dog he comes everywhere with us, we wouldn't have it any other way 


He loves the caravan, if I say to him do wanna go on holiday he gets really excited bless him.

Marie x x x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh just discovered this thread!  Fellow campers!!
We've got a 2 berth caravan and love the outdoor live. 
We went to the CCC site at Chertsey for Easter and are off to a site near Ashford next weekend
We stayed for a week at Sandy Balls in July '06, was good, but lots of works going on there for the refurb.  We were really lucky as that was a scorcher of a week and spent a couple of days on Bournemouth beach and came back with tans, as though we'd been abroad!!


----------



## Nicola-Kate (Apr 22, 2008)

I   camping we go every year to a palce call shell island in wales just close to barmouth and harlic castle .
If no one has been go having worked all over the world and been to some of the best beaches i have never been to one like this before i love it BIG UP SHELL ISLAND WALES.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey good to see this thread getting more  campers.  

well dh still has'nt bought this part that we need to fix our caravan, I've promised him I'll be his sex slave if he does.  Come on Marky Boy need to get our caravan on the road!!!!b   

Its a bank holiday this weekend is anyone going away?


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Lol sex slave I think I will have to try that lol
Is it a part that you need Young? or can you still use it without ?
It seems that all my family are following me and dh to sandy balls this year   BANG goes our peace and quiet 

Oh well I suppose the more the merrier 

Marie 

x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey, Can i join too?

I am a mad keen camper. My parents used to take us camping when we were kids and they were the best hols of our lives. We are from NI, so don't we haven't been to any of the sites I have heard mentioned here. I do remember Blacklands Lakes, near Calne in Wiltshire. Beautiful, well kept site and so handy to Longleat and Bath. But I was only 12 when we were there. That same year, we camped in the New Forest somewhere, pitching the tent at midnight in the pouring rain (my dad was a bit anal about sites, driving round them all then making a decision), and being woken by the ponies outside the tent. Good times.

So, armed with these fantastic happy memories, DH and I bought a tent last year (Gelert Satellite 6 DLX if anyone's interested). Weonly pitched it the once, in the back yard  such a bad summer. This year, we are raring to go and hoping to kick off the camping weekends the week after next (prior engagements prevents us from going now!!). Best of all, the dog is coming with us 

One question, campers, how does you dog behave in the campsite? Our dog can be a bit barky round other dogs and this worries me a bit 

Happy Camping!!!
Weeza xx

PS Sandy Balls


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Young D - yep we're off on Friday fo a long weekend!  Weather looks crap, but hey ho,we'll be all nice 'n' snug in our van!  Got all mod cons in it, so won't get bored!


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok who's lucky enough to be going away this b holiday NOT ME   

I have to work and to top it off there is a caravan jamboriee in my local show ground all over the weekend and mon and I have to work    

Hope to get away soon though just for a couple of day's then we are off to sandy balls in june yippppieeeee

Marie x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Marie10 - If it makes you feel any better, we haven't made it away this weekend either.  DD & DH were poorly last week, and I'm working Monday anyway so a weekend of chores at home for us.  Can't wait to get our tent out (bought a massive new one last year), and even DD is champing at the bit to get our kit dusted off from last year.  Thank goodness she enjoys it as much as us.

Hope you enjoy your weekend anyway.  Don't mean to be bah humbug but I think the forecast isn't that great for today/tomorrow anyway, so maybe we are the lucky ones.  

At least you have Sandy Balls to look forward too  .  Sorry, still laughing about that.

We are hoping to get to Highlands Edge at Eype (Near Bridport) very soon ... it's our favourite camping site at the moment.  Only hour & half's drive for us, then close to Lyme Regis/West Bay etc.  DH's Gran has a static caravan there too, so we can get lots of the family together.

Julie X


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

weeza - hi there !
we have always taken dogs camping and we got one noisy naughty terrier, who barks at her own shadow, but we have managed (hopefully) not to be the campers next door from hell on the campsite by doing the following :
we always put the tent up near the  edge of the field, so we are next to the hedge, put the tent opening facing the hedge, tent a way away from hedge so you create a "garden, then put windbreak sheilds up down both sides so she cant see all the people milling about, put one of those big spikes in the ground and give her a long lead on it so she can potter round the tent and garden without dispearing.
Lots of dog toys / chews etc..
and lots and lots of fresh air and excercise means that she is generally very well behaved and sleeps like a log come evening and night - happy days !
its a bit of a palava but it means we've all had some great holidays together with no bother - so far !!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

We finally got away in our caravan wohoooooooooooo

we've had it a year and half....

we went to Thurston Mannor near Dunbar we've been there years ago so wanted to go somewhere familiar for our first time.  It is a lovely wee site but at 12 midnight all the neighbours decided to have a mad party...  they were talking loudly till 2am and driving their cars (whats that all about) their head lights were shining right in our windows.  I was so angry, especially when you have a toddler lying next to you wondering what all the noise is.    I didnt have the guts to say anything though, Didn't want lo to see any violence you just don't know with some people do you.  

Anyway think we will be going to Loch Lomond this weekend with any luck.

xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi girls  

can i join this exciting thread we too love the outdoor life and go camping on a regular basis.  we have just come back today from camping in dunbar and have had a fab weekend.  apart from the thunder and lightening both nights during the night and a very dirty wet tent to clean when home..but it was so worth it.we were also away in april to the glen nevis campsite and aviemore glen morlich campsite we survived a very snowy cold week out in the elements but had a great time.

have any of you guys been away this weekend?

hope your all well..

lotsa love
broatchy.xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Broatch, which site in Dunbar were you at?  We like the wee one in Belhaven too. nice n quiet.

we were at Ayr (cragie Gardens) this weekend.  had a fab time so did the wee boy, the dog was barking more than ususal because our neighbours had a dog that kept crying trying to get to him. aww dogs aye  

Are any of you in the caravan club or the camping and caravaning club?? we are in the caravan club but think may switch to the camping and caravaning club. any suggestions.

Anyone else been away this weekend?

donna xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi Donna

we were at the bellhaven and we thought it was fab with the access for us and the dog to the beach right on the doorstep.the weather was so nice in the day we spent alot of time on the beach with the dog and my ds.we will defo go back there again..we also like the site at pitlochry callled fascally its really good with excellent facilities..have never been to the one in air but perhaps we might try it one day..

I'm not in the caravan and camping club but may consider joining it as i think you get some discounts at there approved sites.

anyhow better get off for now and get ds ready for school.

hi to everyone else hope you are well

lotsa love 
Nicky.xx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi de hi campers lol

I did think about joining the cc it has lots of benifits and some of there sites are really nice, my inlaws has joined a local club and they get 30% discount when they book online or over the phone.

Im off to Hollands Wood at the end of the month for 5 days its in the New Forest I cant wait I soooooooooooooooo need it.. We havn't been away this year so far so I cant wait we are not taking the caravan we are taking our new tent its so exciting.   

Have a wonderful day 

Marie xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi marie

the new forest will be lovely i hope you have an amazing time.you will have to let us know how it goes.

lotsa love

nicky..


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing!! 

Me and DH also love the great outdoors and have planned a week away end of May in our new tent-only prob is we don't know where to go!!?? Any suggestions of places or nice campsites?have been on the national trust website and there are a few possibilities...............

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

- DD has chickenpox so we won't be camping for a couple of weeks.

Hope we will make it away very soon.  We've bought a roof box and got the roof bars, and we're just waiting for the roof bar fittings to arrive.  Once we've got them all we can finally take our massive big tent out for it's first trip.

I'm getting camping withdrawal symptoms.

Hope everyone else enjoys their weekends away.  
XXXX


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi folks    

TINKERBELLE  hi and your more than welcome i only gatecrashed a couple o days ago and everyone has made made me very welcome.Where do you come from so i can suggest some areas for you to camp.also how far are you willing to travel.what kind of tent do you have?

JULIE  hi.i hope your daughters spots clear soon as soon as they crust over they aren't infectious anymore.hope you get camping very soon since the weather is so much better..what kind of tent do you have?

happy campers.ttfn

lotsa love Nicky


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Broatchy 

DD seems better today, so hoping the worst is over.  She doesn't seem to have any new spots today and they are scabbing over nicely.  DH and I are supposed to be going to a B&B this weekend on Exmoor as we were unsure about the weather, but not sure if we are going to make it.

We bought a new tent at the end of last season, as we'd outgrown our smaller Vango tent with DD now camping as well.  We bought a massive tent (which I'm hoping we don't regret), but it should last us.  It's a Coleman Gallileo and has 3 separate sleeping compartments, with a massive "lounge" area and big "porch" on the front.  There are 3 different doors, a section behind the sleeping compartments to store things (only accessible through one of the sleeping compartments) and a matching windbreak.  Can you tell I'm excited about it  .  It weighs a ton though .... has steel poles and the cover alone takes 2 to carry.  We put it up in my parent's garden after we bought it and it was quite easy to erect ... just hope it's as easy when we are on site somewhere.  

Do you have a tent/campervan/caravan?

Hope lots of you are getting away this weekend.
XXXXX


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow this thread is really taking off now with the better weather aye?

Julie your tent sounds Ace,  may I ask how much one like that would cost, I've never considered a tent however, that sounds like there is muchmore space than our wee caravan so may consider it,  Its good that its easy to erect too, you wont have to spend ages faffing around building it.


Tinkerbell, where in the country are you I'll get my thinkinig cap on for ya....

Marie you'll have to let us know how you get on in your new tent, have you been in a tent before or is it a first?

Broachy I'll check out that Fascally site, is it cheap?  the cheaper the better.     

Probably going away this weekend too, now we have the van working (it was an electrical problem) there is no stopping us.  we've found that we prefer smaller sites with not much on them cos in encourages our lo to socialise more.

Oh I love our caravan its so good to be going away agiain.

Donna x


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi there

JULIE we have a tent its an outwell Indiana 6 and we love it its like our second home.we go camping as much as possible.you wont regret getting a bigger tent and your daughter will love it.ours has one large sleeping dept for 6 at the rear a large sitting area a porch and a side door it also has built in storage pockets and light hooks i love it.glad her spots are getting better

DONNA fascally is about 17 a night for tents with link up not sure about caravans check them out on the website..

lotsa love nicky


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey broachy i just found the website for it, yeah its £16 a night, I think we'll spend this weekend on a CC site for £10.00 a night its good value being a member at times i just wish they had more sites. anyway think its Fife this weekend.  Markinch.

donna


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

anyone on Bebo  I am ^lomondsmum^ if you want to add me. xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello All!!

We are in the West Midlands but I am from Bristol so know the South West fairly well-we don't mind where we go but has to be a fairly quiet campsite (no all night parties! )It's not that we are partial to an all night party but last time we went camping, we went to Wales and the campsite was shocking! The facilities were pants, loads of groups of noisy teenagers driving round the campsite all night-when we got back I looked like I hadn't slept for a week and had the temper to match!!! !!!!

We got engaged whilst camping in the Lakes but DH thinks thats a bit far to venture again..........did think about new forest maybe.................

ANy suggestions greatly appreciated!  

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good evening campers,

  

We have used our tent before but we do love our caravan, we love just being outside in the fresh air.
We love the fact that we can take our dog with us to most campsites are dog friendly.

Tinkerbelle..... any where in the New Forest is fab but the best place for me is Brockenhurst and we stay in Hollands Wood its got relly nice walks there are horses, ponys cows, bulls, just wondering around the site its just the best....

Anybody going away this weekend ?

Marie xxxxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Marie we are going over to Fife this weekend,  anyone else?

Will have to check the weather for the weekendl......

we take the dog too, couldnt imagine a weekend away without him. ha ha


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hiya folks 

we arent going away this weekend but would love to dont think we willget away til about june again as have alot on.might sqeeze one in before then but dont think so.

YOUNG D enjoy your w/e at fife and make sure you let us know how it went and what the site is like..what kind of dog do you have?

TINKERBELLE  we have never camped in england yet may do later in the summer..

MARIE  i quite fancy the new forest but its such a drive for us.what kind of dog do you have?

JULIE  hows the wee one today?

hi   to everyone else on this thread and anyone else who wants to join us happy campers.hope you are all havin some happy camping.can you recomend any sites for me to try..

lotsa love 

nicky


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies 

YoungD - Great to hear you are going to make it away this weekend & I hope the weather is brilliant.  Our tent retailed at about £600, but we got it in a sale for about £299.  We were looking to spend up to £300, and this one had been in the sale at £349 so I stuck to my guns and said no to DH.  Then we went a week later and they had reduced it again to £300.  We certainly wouldn't have paid £600 for it, but I have to say the quality is fab and we are really pleased with it.  We had a Vango tent before which we really liked, but when we checked out their new range the quality had really dropped.  Apparently they are being made abroad now and the fabric etc is much cheaper (not ripstop nylon anymore).  We have a brilliant shop in our neighbouring town (and one in Bath) called BCH Camping & Leisure.  They sell clothing/camping equipment/trailer tents & tents and we've bought pretty much all our kit over the last 10 years from them.

Marie10 - I'm going to see if there is a website for Hollands Wood .... not sure if it's one we stayed at a few year's ago.  It was just after I'd been quite poorly, so I had to take my wheelchair, but it was all level and a nice site.  If it's the one we stayed at, it was quite close to the road which put us off a bit.

Broatchy - We probably won't make it away till June but at least the nights will be warmer and less dew in the morning (hopefully).  DD (the wee one  ) is much better today thanks honey.  Spots are all scabbed over so no longer infectious, but we are going to spend the next couple of days at home just in case.  She's eating/sleeping better too & full of cheek as usual, so we know she's better.  If she's as good tomorrow then DH will be getting off to that B&B on Exmoor after all .

Tinkerbelle - We had a similar camping experience down at Corfe in Dorset - a massive group of people close to us with tents all around and vans parked up.  They were playing "The Eagles" till about 2am and DH and I were too scared to go and make a fuss because there were so many of them.  .  Needless to say, we don't plan on staying there again.

  to any other happy campers out there.  

XXXXXX


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello just a quickie on my lunch break..
Julie...
Hollands wood is near the road but if you go the otherside near the feild you don't hear anything all you hear is the cows moooing and the horses munching and the birds singing with a fab view couldnt ask for more   

Broatchy.... My doggy is a pointer + he is chocolate colour and he is my baby he is the most well behaved dog in the world, when we go on holiday we say to him DO YOU WANNA GO IN THE CARAVAN   he gets very very excited he loves going away as much as us I think lol 

Ok got to go now going back to work xx

Marie xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Marie10 - Ah, so that was the one we stayed it. It was really nice otherwise.

Well, I'm so excited ... just discovered http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/ which seems to have loads of information including reviews from people who've stayed. Much better than just looking on individual websites, which sometimes mask the truth. Think I'm going to start putting together a list of sites for us to consider this year so we don't just end up going to Highlands End every time.

Just realised that the website above also has tent reviews so just checked ours out.... it's actually a Coleman Weathermaster XL. Looks like they revamped it a bit for 2008 but it looks just the same in a different colour.

XXX
/links


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Just a quickie our dog is a boxer.  if you watch my montage think he might be in the background somewhere. lol

gotta run got fat club tonight. xxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Evening all!! 

thank you for the advice/suggestions!  

Julie wilts-thanks for the web links am just going to take a peek now (thats if my 9 week old kitten gets off the keyboard!! )

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hope you all have lovely weekends, whether you get away or not.  We are going away after all as DD is so much better.  Really excited to be getting back to Exmoor again & to be getting our walking gear dusted off.

Catch up next week.
XXXXX


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi DI hi campers

JULIE glad the wee one is so much better have a fan dabby dosey weekend..

YOUNGD  ilove boxer dogs they are so cute. my choccie lab is a great dog but like yours occasionally barks but in general is very good.where do you come from?we live in galashiels..

MARIE I'm glad your dog loves the caravan too.Alfie gets so excited when we get the tent out.

TINKERBELLE  we are going to bristol in august my hubbys daughter stays there think we may camp there can you recommend us any sites?

well better get off for now

lotsa love Nicky


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Evening all!!

Broatchy-think there may be a few out towards chew valley but it'll be worth looking on the internet-chew valley is just outside of Bristol in the countryside and has lots of pretty villages-there is also a lovely resevoir which is a bit of a Sunday walk hotspot.

tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

tinkerbell sorry I'm not familiar with any sites down your neck of the woods honey, hope you find somewhere just right for you.

Broachy we're in west lothian.  labs are very like boxers in nature, he's as mad as a hatter.  

Julie thats fab your dd is much better, look forward to hearing how your weekend was.

another quickie sorry.  xxx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

hi all

was being nosey on your thread as planning holiday later this year, and wanted to pick your brains!?!?    decided not to go tent camping as wont be comfortable for me...so was thinking about caravan hire...I got he hoseasons brochure for ideas, as you can hire huge caravans.... me and DH really want to go Croyde Bay, but think its called Ruda?!?!, quite expensive...want to go june before school hols, but on budget, can anyone recommend anything in cornwall, nice by sea, child friendly, not overcrowded and pricey...  GOSH am I asking for too much!?!?  

hope somone can help as I just know we will never get there and end up staying at home..

Axxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi ladies can i join you?

I brought a caravan last yr and only got to use it once coz of the floods we had   But we are going away on the 30th for the weekend and i cant wait for the 6 week holidays coz we will be off  

Luv sally x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Sallyanne course you can honey. welcome. what type of caravan do you have, ours is about 10 years old compass caravan. we went looking at the weekend though and quite like the Hobby (a bit out of our range though) and a Lunar looks good for kids.

Aimee, We did a hoseasons holiday when I was about 15, we hired a canal boat with them for 2 weeks on the norfolk broads, it was absolutely amazing!!!!

Well the site at Markinch was so lovely, it was set in Balbirnie Park, 100ft trees and big open fields meanat we just had the most lovely walks and scenery.  Was a beautiful site.  Our lo was so excited he didnt sleep very much though, he'd put his head on the pillow and then all of a sudden he'd start bouncing again.  Hum Hoo!! I think we slept about 5 hours in total.    He's 21 months.  but i'm just so glad he shares our love of the outdoors. 

How is everyone else


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Glad you had a good trip Young - sounds as though your lo did anyway!!

Hi Sally - cool, what type of van have you got?  Where are you off to?

Amee - are they still doing those Sun £9.50 breaks?  They are normally quite good value?  We've done a few in the past. We stayed at White Acres once, which is near Newquay and that seemed to tick all the box's?

Julie - how was your weekend away?  Was the weather kind to you?  Yes that website is good isn't it!  Espcially the reviews!

Tinkerbelle78 - Aww am so envious - I'd love a kitten.  Funnily enough DH and I were lookng at some photo's at the weekend of our 2, as 9 wk old kittens, (they are 16 now!)...sooooo cute.  We always joke how we'd love to take them caravanning with us!

Marie - Awww your doggy sounds lovely.  As I was saying above, wish we could take our 2 cats with us!!

broatchy - can't help with any sites in Bristol I'm afriad. Don't think realisitically we'll get away again until Aug B/H, but ya never know, not much happening in July for us, so could be an excuse!

 to anyone I've missed!

Tamsin


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Tamzin just to say, we travelled Europe for 6 months in our camper a couple of years back and we saw loads of people with cats in their vans, with a collar and leash.   Don't know if its for you like but loads of people do it, infact their was a cat in a camper at Ayr last weekend too.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

We have an abi marauda (sp?) Its only a 4birth with full awning but its my first ever caravan and its plenty big enough for us at the mo coz eldest dd sleeps in the awning tent.
We are off to our fav Mablethorpe   We want to try somewhere different in the 6 week holidays so any suggestions? I really want by the sea though. We are part of the caravan and camping club so i know where the sites are but dont know how good they are.

I cant wait to get away and the kids dont know either


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

where in the country are you sallyanne.  I'm not familiar with the caravan but we're new at this. lol.  I'm I right in thinking you have 5 kids then? 

where has everyone else gone!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Campers 

Well I'm back after a lovely weekend away.  Weather was much nicer to us than we expected.  Had a fab days walking in the Doone Valley and up over the moors on Saturday, then the farmer (who was only 40 and really friendly) gave us a 2.5hr tour of the farm and it's land.  It was BRILLIANT!  Went around in the "Mule" with 4 sheepdogs who were lovely, and saw lots of lovely lambs and also some baby highland cattle which were just gorgeous.  The views from the top of his moorland were fantastic.  We ate like 's and had another lovely walk on Sunday morning.  

Always a shame when you have to return to the chores, and then the stress of work as well.  .

Finally one of the parts for our roof rack has arrived so I am  like crazy we will manage to get camping very soon.

YoungD - Glad to hear you had a lovely weekend, even if not much sleep.

How is everyone else?

XXXX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

YoungD im in derbyshire so central to everywhere really. Yes i have 5 kids but the double bed is plenty big enough for me,dh and the 2 oungest its huge


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi everyone

this thread is fairly kicking off now which is great..

JULIE   im glad you have had a good weekend away.when and where is the next expidition?

YOUNG D   you had a similar w/e to ours the w/e before as in lack of sleep it took me nearly a week to catch up i was poopy dooed due to the thunder and lightening.

TAMSIN  at least when you do get away you will really appreciate it.do you tent or caravan when you go away?

AMEE  not familiar with that area but hoeseasons are supposed to be good to go with we like them because they llow dogs to go to their sites we havent tried them as of yet but may do in aug or sept.

SALLYANNE1   what a lovely surprise your kiddies will get they will love it wherever you go..

TINKERBELLE   thankyou for your advice for the bristol area will look in that area nearer the time..not sure yet if we are defo going as the step daughter may be coming up now so wont need to trail to the other end of the country..

MARIE  i love chocolate coloured dogs our alfie is a chocolate lab i could eat him he is so lovely..

well we had a quiet w/e not been up to much atall. been still getting over my awful cold and cough..doing a 18mile hill hike this w/e coming for my wee boys rugby team funds so will have sore legs next week even though we walk alot this is over two muckle hills..well had better get off for now.

hello to anyone ive missed (hope thats not anyone and if i have im very sorry)

lotsa love
nicky


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Evening ladies  

Didn't realise this thread had taken off after I posted in the early days.

Amee - Croyde/Ruda is a lovely place but very very surfy - I love it   If not, any of the sites around that area are lovely too - Morthoe is fab and there are a few sites around there - i've camped at Easwell Farm a few times  

Julie - I am suspecting you live pretty close to me - there is a BCH in my neighbouring town too   Love the sound of the place you stayed - my boys would love that and we really love walking too  

Sally - I'm hankering after a caravan now as I am not sure neighbouring tenters will be too happy with the noise from ours   Bailey have just bought out a new caravan with a triple bunk bed at the end - perfect   Just need to find £10k to buy one  

Who was looking for a campsite near Bristol? There's a lovely site in Cheddar   Not sure what it's like now but there is also a site in Bath too  

S xxx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Well its official I paid for 4 nights in the new forest 30th May -3rd June oooooo  I cant wait                 

Has anybody stayed in Scotland camping its one place I love but never camped there any ideas??

Have a good evening 

Marie x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Marie, 

We camped in Scotland with mum & dad as kids, so while I remembered I loved it, I can't remember where we were    

I am so excited, we are going 2 nights to the Antrim Coast, NI (I think I am the only NI camper here  , but will talk on regardless    ) this weekend and I am so excited I am bouncing off the walls. We got the tent last year but never got away in it, with the bad weather and other committments. So, this year, we aren't havin a foreign hol and are going to make the most of the tent    YAY!!!

I was washing everything and sorting it all last night (so excited). We tested our stove and gas lamp and I charged up the battery lamp!! 

What all do you need for 2 nights (with 6 friends)? I have: 
tent, airbed, sleeping bags, windbreakers, camping table, chairs, 2 ring stove, 2 disposable bbqs, gas lamp, rechargable lamp, torches, 8 plates/glasses/mugs/cutlery, cool bag, ice packs, water carrier, blanket, airbed  pump, kettle, frying pan, saucepan, DHs bbq tools, sharp knife..........  
Is there anything else? I think I am most afraid of forgetting the little things like a teatowel, fairy liquid wash bag (has happened before   )...

We have decided not to take our dog Ruby with us this time, so we can get the hang of things first. DH has never actually been camping properly before! We used to go every year with our parents and they were the best hols ever. 

Ooooh, soo excited, only 3 more sleeps to go!!!!

Sorry for the long me, me, me post   

Weeza


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi di hi campers

SHELLEY it was me looking for campsites in the bristol area ty for the tips ill try those nearer the time..

MARIE we stay in Scotland and have camped all over fascally site in pitlochry is good, so is bellhaven in dunbar and is good because its next to the beach..the only thing about the further north you go in the summer is the midges so if you are going then go to the coastal areas as they are less infested.or go in or before may and after sept.enjoy your stay in the nf it will be amazing

WEEZA  you will have a fab time camping one thing i would say you need is a pair of shoes/slippers  for in your tent we find if we take our shoes off before entering the tent it makes it less messy especially if it has been horrid wet weather .(which we have had both times so far this year.)

lotsa love
Nicky..


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Which weather site do you lot use?? We are away on the 30th and i looked on weather.co.uk and it said rain on the day before but on msn it was sunny?? Will be just oour luck for it to rain


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

i use the bbc weather site usually very accurate..

nicky


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks will keep an eye on it   Not taking the dog this time so we can hide in cafe's or arcades if it rains


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Sally - try www.metcheck.com as it's normally more accurate than BBC


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

My my you lot are a load of chatter boxes. lol

Scotland is where I live too, My favourate place is Loch Lomond by far. however the midges are a problem so take some repelant, Avons Skin So Soft is suppost to be best.

Weeza have you wrote out a cheklist I'd keep it on the fridge then every time i remember something pop it on.  That seems like a mighty fine list, how about games have you got any to take or a pack of cards, we always take swing ball and a pack o cards. lol

Marie, so excited for ya getting all booked up for the new forrest, i've never been but its been mentioned on here a few times so might have to try it.

Its been so busy on here i'm not going to try and speak to everyone a big hello if i've missed you.

well we wont be going away this weekend due to a christening but hopefully the weekend after.....


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure how I'm going to keep up with this thread.  

Weeza - Definitely matches & mallet. Brain too frazzled after a stressy day at work to think of much else.  Hope you have a fab time.

YoungD - I need to re-do our list - it's year's old and we need different things these days.  Totally agree about the pack of cards ... let's be honest ... the British weather sometimes means we are tentbound and in need of entertainment.  .  Hope you manage to get away the weekend after this one.

Marie - Great news to hear you have booked up for the New Forest. 

Shelley - Yeah, we must live pretty close by then.  I guess having 3 little ones changes things quite a lot with camping ... and I thought it was interesting with just one.  .  Triple bunks sound like a great idea, but £10k  .

Apologies for personals for everyone else ... just so stressed after work and I really need an early night before I collapse.

Catch up properly soon,
XXXXXX


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

I LOVE camping and caravanning!  We (me and hubby) are off to Cheddar this weekend and I can't WAIT!

My favourite campsite is a place called Red Shoot in the New Forest, it's in the middle of the forest and has a very nice pub which allows dogs (even my mad one).  DHs kids love it too.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey, where did everyone go?  .

Are you all away camping?


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

x LOL im here x    

Marie xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

im here too.    

whos all off for the great outdoors this weekend..  

lotsa love 
nicky..


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello Campers!!

 


Oh I wish no, but im off next 30th this month for 5 days
oooooooooooooooooooooo om soooooooooooooo excited I could crush a grape.
I cant wait, I cant wait, I cant wait, I cant wait 

Marie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im going the 30th too and im keeping an eye on that weather


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

Very jealous of all of you going camping soon. We've no immediate plans although we've hired a static in Pembrokeshire in July - if that goes ok then we'll maybe give the tent an outing in August.



Julie Wilts said:


> Shelley - Yeah, we must live pretty close by then. I guess having 3 little ones changes things quite a lot with camping ... and I thought it was interesting with just one. .


I know what you mean, I remember the first time we took ds1 - whoa - he just flately refused to sleep  So, without posting where we live....are you near to Trowbridge or Chippenham? We're near Trowbridge  Just noticed your gorgeous dd is pretty much the same age as ds1 - he's 4 in August!

Have great weekends everyone - esp those of your camping - hope the weather holds for you  We had a week in the tent last June.....the week when everywhere got flooded  I'm still so amazed we lasted it out 

S xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah  - welcome back campers  

I will be  for lots of lovely weather for you all this weekend, even though we will be stuck at home  .

I will be  DH if he doesn't get on and sort out the roof rack/box because I am champing at the bit to get the tent out.  If we can't have tx again this month the least we can do is get camping.

Shelley - Like you said without posting where we live, we are between Warminster and Trowbridge.  So is your DS1 off to school in September?  DD is and I'm already getting in a flap about it.

Marie10/Sallyanne1 - Not long now till 30th!

Hello to everyone else reading .
XXXX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

so far weather is looking ok next weekend


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Morning campers!!!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, how was the weather for you? 

Well, we were away for the first time in our new tent at the weekend. We went to Portrush on the North Coast in NI and it was such a beautiful weekend. I was expecting it to be quite cool and breezy but instead I have got a bit sunburnt   and packed totally inappropriately   

Thanks for all those who told me what else to bring last week, the mallet was invaluable   I am going to buy a big storage box and keep everything in it, easier packed etc and also a folding crate thingy, to carry the dishes to the wash block!!!

We can't go away for another few weeks, but already I can't wait!!!

Happy camping!!!

Weeza


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh weeza you have just reminded me to pack our wind breaker and mallet thanks   Glad you had a good time and the weather was nice for you although you got sunburnt   I hope we need sun cream  

Luv sally x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Weeza - Glad you had a lovely weekend hun.  We have our camping kit (well some of it), packed into 2 crates so it's always ready to go.  Just a shame we have the sleeping bags/air mattress/cooker/tent/tables/chairs etc etc etc in various places.    

Sallyanne1 - Hope you have lovely weather next weekend then honey.  Still not sure when we are going to get way.

XXXX


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello ladies.

Our internet is down for the forseeable future so will pinch my sis's one when I caN to keep updates.

we were not away as had to build a fence around our house which was fun (not)

Think we'll be heading to Blair Drummond Safari Park site for our next ventrure, anyone been??

donna xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

We were away in the caravan overnight on Saturday - went to our friends water ski clubs, Rodeo and BBQ night!  They had a Bucking Bronco and DH was really good and hung on for the longest time!  I just watched!!  So handy to have the caravan just a few feet away from the clubhouse!

Glad you had a good w/e away Weeza


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Morning campers 

Well we might go and brave the weather and take the tent for a couple of days later this week 

Really hope it warms up


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Suzie - Think it's supposed to be warmer down South, but think there's more rain forecasted for Fri/Sat  .  Hope you have a lovely time though.

Tamsin - Sounds like you had a lovely, busy weekend.  Well done to your DH for hanging on to the bucking bronco for the longest time.

YoungD -   to your internet being down for some time ... hope you will still be about regularly.  We didn't go away either ... good job as I ended up in hospital on Sunday afternoon/evening.  All ok now though.

DH still hasn't fixed up our roof bars/box.  I'm getting desparate to get that tent out.  .

XXXXX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Well we had a storm in the night and the sun is now shining  The gear is ready to go and we will be off in a few mins 

 the weather holds out 

xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hope the weather improves for you *Suzie* - we had a storm last night too, poor cats needed lots of cuddles

Oh where's Blair Drummond Safari Park *Donna?*

Hope DH gets that roof box sorted soon! *Julie*

xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Suzie, hope the weather holds for you


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi de hi  

OMG whats going on with this flippen weather.... what a big storm we had here last night I was really scared   

Im such a scaredy cat honestly.
Hey suzie.... have a lovely time where are you going ?

Hey Julie ....did you get the roof box sorted?

Sallyanne ... have a good weekend hunni.

Weeza.... hope you had a good weekend not to much rain I hope  

Donna..... Ive never been to Drummond safari Park let us know what its like sound nice though..

Did anybody see GMTV this morning the campsite that we are off to on friday was on there show this morning oooooo I cant wait.

Hello to everybody       

Well off to work now   

Happy Camping

Marie xxxx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi girlies i hope you all enjoy your forthcoming trips
                                                                    
thought id better post as havent done so in ages. 
                                                                  
suzie  i hope the sun shines for you..xx..

julie  you need to just do the roof box yersel or youll never get away relieing on your man doing it. i hope you are well sorry to hear you ended up in hospital on the weekend  

sallyanne  i hope you have a great weekend let us know how it goes

tamsin  i love bucking bronkos glad you had a great time..

weeza  glad you enjoyed your weekend whens the next trip oot?

young d  the safari park site looks fun let us know how it goes we might try that one if its any good its only about an hour and half from us..

shelly  a static caravan holiday sounds great i hope you have a lovely time and surely the sun will shine for you in july,

well girlies happy camping to all that are heading out this weekend hope you all have fun im so jealous.we are going to coatbridge on sunday with my son for his birthday going to the timecapsule for swimming and ice scating so should be fun and oh yes the compulsory pizza hut on the way home yum..

well have fun all

lotsa love 
nicky  xx    xxx

so sorry if ive missed anyone .


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello campers 

Just a quick one from me.  

Sorry to hear lots of you had horrible storms last night ... we had lots of rain and wind but no storms (yet).  Think they are forecast for later today down South.  Probably during my yoga knowing my luck.  

DH still hasn't sorted the roof box .... he's trying to figure out how to get the old fixings off the roof bars (which his bruv gave us), before he can try our ones on it.  .  Better get it fixed soon because I need to get under canvas and soon.  Saying that, I guess I'm happy to wait till the sunshine pays a visit again.  I need to get all the camping stuff out and check it all anyway.

Sorry for lack of personals.
's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hiya,

Julie - I'm glad you posted that we didn't have a storm here last night (now we know we're neighbours  ). We had an up and down night with little people and had the usual argument over who had the most sleep. Dh was going on and on about the thunder and fork lightening etc etc. I didn't comment cause I hadn't heard anything and I wondered if he was testing me   I did wear an eye mask to bed though as I am soooooo scared of lightening   Your dh sounds just like mine  

Broatchy - Have a great time on Sunday

Marie - Glad i'm not the only scaredy cat   I'm so wierd though, I get a bit gutted when the storms finish and want them back again   Have a great time away - really hope the forecast comes good - we're at a wedding on Saturday 

Tamsin - Poor cats they hate it don't they - unless they are like my mums old persian, he used to make a point of going and standing out in the garden   

Suzie - Have a fabby time - really hope you get good weather  

Donna - Nightmare re your internet - I seriously think i'd have panic attacks and major withdrawal symptoms if I lost mine - I am seriously addicted   Hope it comes back VERY soon.

Hello to everyone else

S xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Shelley (neighbour)  - I know exactly what you mean about the "discussions" about who gets the most sleep.  Thankfully these days it's usually only when DD is poorly - she is a good sleeper these days.  DH can wake up quickly, then immediately drop back off to sleep.  I wake up and then I really struggle to get back to sleep.  Maybe I'm a bit unreliable about the storm thing .... I have to confess to wearing earplugs when DH is at home.  He snores badly so it's the only way I can get some ZZZZ's.  I don't like thunderstorms either ... not sure if it's the noise or lightening which bothers me most.  Have to look OK about it though in front of DD so she doesn't get phobic about them.  Noticed today that they aren't working on Cedar Walk today .... I heard a rumour that Persimmon aren't going to keep building (except the housing association properties), until the housing market improves.  Can't imagine they would put in all the infrastructure/roads and then not build though.

XXXX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh what awful weather we are having  We wanted to go away tomorrow but they dont have any space   Looks like friday after all


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I know .... it's been pants here all day.  Don't think it's stopped raining once today.   that you can't go away till Friday.  Still, at least you'll be away this weekend. .

Still hoping we'll be away very soon.
X


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I couldnt contain my excitement and told the kids   I thought they were gonna explode with excitement   I just hope the caravan will be ok its been stood for a yr now


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Well I think the weather looks set to be the same for the week which is a shame, bet its beautiful next week when the kids go back to school  

We have just had a very wet and windy weekend in Cheddar, just me, DH and my furry boy Indy, we still had a great time in the caravan, did some walking, visited the caves etc, looking forward to our next trip, maybe give the tent an airing this time.

Hope you all enjoy your camping! xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning campers

Nelly1971 - Glad to hear you had a good weekend in Cheddar, despite the weather.  Typical that the weather improves just as the kid's go back to school.

Sallyanne1 - Just noticed your ticker.   on such an amazing weight loss honey.

Well, the sun is out at the moment here, but very wet underfoot after yesterday's constant downpours. 

XXXXX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Julie i have 2lb ( acording to the wii fit ) to get to my goal now but after the weekend i will prob have 6lb   Yum chips, doughnuts and ice creams   

I have got my caravan      Everything seems in working order and no damp for saying its been stood a yr   And at the mo we have lovely warm weather


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Afternoon everyone, 

Just wanted to say I hope everyone has a fab weekend and that it stays dry for you if you are on your travels  

We didn't have any storms in NI (shame, I love a good thunderstorm with loads of lightning), just rain on Tues night, but it has been blowy all week. It looks to be nice for the weekend, but I won't be away in the tent   we are going to a wedding tomorrow and Dh is going to Liverpool for a stag do (so the girls left behind are going to see SATC   )

Sallyanne, are you enjoying the Wii fit? It looks great. Just got to get myself a Wii first   Great news about your caravan still being in good working order!

Nelly, glad you had a great time in Cheddar. 

Julie, hope it's not too long till you get away! 

broatchy have a lovley day on Sunday, it sounds like fun. 

marie have a good weekend 

youngD hope your internet is soon up and running 

Suzie hope the weather is holding out for you!

Hi Shelly!!

Happy camping everyone!!

Weeza  xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Weeza - Hope you enjoy the wedding and SATC too ... I am supposed to be going with a friend, but DH is away next week with work so it won't be for a while yet.  .  Still no plans for getting away  .  

Sallyanne - Great to hear that the caravan is still A-ok  .  Hope all our kit is still ok - mostly in the loft in boxes, and bits of tent spread round the house - bit under our bed, in the 2nd bedroom, in the loft  .  Best get it all checked out soon before we actually need it.  Think we are going to have to wait till someone gets before of WiiFit and puts it onto e-bay  .  We bought a Wii earlier this year (which was naughty because we needed the money for tx but hey), and have had lots of fun with it (DH and DD more so).  DH banned me from boxing because he says it makes me too aggressive (more like, it's coz I'm better than him  ).  Hope the last couple of pounds come off ok in the end. 

's & XXX's to all the lovely campers


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

happy   camping to all of you going this weekend im very jealous of you wish we could go too..

cant wait for all the patter when you get back

lotsa love 
nickyxx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Right im off xx

See ya soon xx xx xx 

Marie xx xx 

New Forest here we come


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Marie have a great time hun 

Weeza i love the wii fit its so much fun especially as all the kids laugh at me  

Julie i cant wait to see dh strugle with the awning    He didnt have a clue last time how to do it and it took him ages   Fingers crossed it wont take him an hr n half this time  

Roll on tomorrow morning     

Luv sally x x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Have great camping trips, sally & marie


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Myself and DH have a static van on the west coast of scotland (near Largs) and go there maybe every 2nd w/e (DH on call other w/e's).

Finish work at 4 today and can't wait so can go home grab the dog and away we go!!!  Its meant to be a nice w/e 

Hope everyone has a good w/e too!!!

Suzee xx


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi,

We purchased a Bailey Ranger 510 4 berth touring caravan a few weeks ago, we have it sited in a caravan park in Kent, we phone up the people and they tow it onto site for us for a small charge (a fiver for a tow in/tow out).

We will probably take it to france in the summer, but we love it, its so cool!! the best thing we've bought.

We are members of the caravan and camping club, and they send through some really interesting things.

Yeah, we are just beginning in this touring lark but I can tell we are going to enjoy it lots!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Everyone's gone away  ,  

"all by myself, don't wanna be, all by myself".


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

julie    im still here hunny im no away    

we will just have to keep each other company.xx xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Broatchy 

Thank goodness I'm not the only one around.  DH still isn't back from work yet, so I really am "all by myself".

X


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

what time will he be back julie?


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds   but he actually got home then went back again.  .  He's been working such long days since a recent job move and tonight managed to forget to bring a colleague home .  He drove 3/4 hour home then had to turn around to go back and pick her up.  Wouldn't mind, but he's away with work from Mon-Thurs next week.  

Least I get to watch the TV in peace for a bit.


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

thats not good when you just want him at home.  at least you can be on here without him moaning at you..also there is another corrie coming up that you can watch in peace..

is he off for the w/e?

 nicky


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

he's finally home, but  because now I can't watch Corrie in peace  .

He is off for the weekend.

XXX


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

enjoy your weekend hun with your hubby..xx..

the weather is to be nice have a drive out  tomorrow somewhere nice and pretend your on holiday...   

if your bored just send me a message and ill keep you company.. 

nicky.xx


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Weather is gorgeous today!  Well, it's not bad.  No camping though this weekend.  Hope all you happy campers have nice weather this weekend.

I have discoverd a new website recently called lastditchpitch.com where you can search different areas of the country for sites with last minute vacancies, although at the moment you can't book through the site but they are in the process of setting that bit up.  Have a look, if you sign up they send you some freebies!

Have a great weekend all xx



/links


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

It sure is lovely today & we aren't camping  .

Still ....  .... DH think's he can fathom out and fix the roof bars/box this pm and .....  .... that means ......  .... we might be going camping next weekend. 

There's plenty of space at our favourite camping site (I rang this morning), but the forecast is bad for Fri/Sat so think we will wait till middle of the week to decide.  DH can have Fri off (as he's away training Mon-Thurs) so we could go down Fri pm.  B-i-l and his g/f might also come with us (we certainly have a big enough tent now).  Might be handy too .... b-i-l can help pop the tent up whilst I keep DD entertained (although I do like to help pitch).

Going to get the chores done today so I can get all the camping stuff down tomorrow and check everything is all in place.

Can you tell I'm excited  .

's & XXXX's


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya 

Got back on Friday. Weather held out  Thursday was lovely sunshine  
Went just to the coast about half an hour away and K and dh got to go on steam trains that dh drives 
First time new tent has been out,  nice to have lots of room !

Hope the weather is good for all you campers this weekend? 



xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Suzie - Glad to hear that the weather held out for you.  My DD is desparate for us to take her on a steam train.  We did take her when she was about a year old, but obviously she doesn't remember it, although we have the photos for her to see.  Glad to hear that you enjoyed your new big tent too.

AAM - Well not sure if we are going away now next weekend  .  Have looked at several weather forecasts and they aren't good, so DH doesn't want to go.  .  I'm sure it's the sensible thing to do but I'm just so bloomin desparate to get under canvas.  Think we will wait till middle of this week to see if the forecast changes before we make a definite decision.

Hope the weather holds today for all you lucky people out camping (and for Shelley's weekend too - hope the wedding went ok).
's & XXXX's


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

for the last 3 years we had a tent,but this year we have brought a small chalet at a site near us in essex,we go there nearly every weekend and love it...oh forgot to mention its  a naturist site!!!!so spend whole weekend nakid!!!love it....and cant wait to bring our future kiddis up as naturists tooo


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi campers we are back 

Had a great time but things come in 3's   First my tin opener broke and dh had to ask the man next door if we could borrow his. Then my tv blew up    Then the battery went dead ( we had electric but it runs the water pump ) so had to hook it to the car for 10 mins but after that it was fine. 
The weather was great and we spent all day on the beach Sat   Cant wait to go again and its gonna have to be soon i have the bug now  

Luv sally x x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Glad you had a good break sally - despite the terrible 3's!!

lilacbunnykins  - good for you.  My sister and her family are into naturism too.  Keeps trying to persuade us to go!!  We may visit a nudist beach in Falaraki when we are away - I know DH is keen, as know one will know us!!  But we'll see!


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello    

Im back now had a fab time nice weather until today it was raining all night and all morning until we left, it was really heavy we got soaked  

I hope you all had a lovely weekend, is anybody going away this weekend?
I wont be ive got to go in to hospital to have a hysteroscopy so I dont think I will be up to it!

Love Marie x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello campers 

Marie10 - Sorry to hear you've got to go in for a hysteroscopy and can't get away.

Sallyanne1 - Sorry to hear of those three troubles, but great to hear that it didn't spoil it for you though.

Tamsin - Hello honey .... oooh, when are you off to Falaraki?  Are you camping  ?

Lilacbunnykins - Isn't it a bit cold and wet this year  ?

Where is everyone at the moment?  Camping maybe?

Well, we aren't going away now this weekend .  B-i-l is now going into hospital on Friday for an op, so I'm taking him in, and we want to be around this weekend to visit.  Will get all the camping stuff together though so we can be ready for the next opportunity.

XXXX


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Julie - We're actually staying in Pefkos, but will just go to the beach for a day.  Oh no, not camping!!!!  Sorry you won't be going camping, but hope your b-i-l's Op goes ok

marie - Glad you had a good break but sorry to hear that the weather was so grot at the end.   with the hysteroscopy


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

hi folks - we are happy campers but haven't been for a while cos was lucky enoughto be preggers last summer and this summer we have our little one and we are hoping to get the tent out this july - woopee ! Our favourite spots are treen, cornwall, llansallos, devon (Ithink !) portonashan - scotland, breacon beacons, anglesey, etc etc... but this july we want to go to our absolute fave - treen !!
Any advice about camping with a baby ??
Hi Di Hi Campers xxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone. I was just gonna ask the same about camping with a baby. We have just bought a folding camper (picking it up this week) and was thinking about going somewhere local. Gonna wait a bit for the twins to be a bit older but cant wait to get away. We usually go to Wales but would really like to go to the Lakes.


Noodlez.xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Is anyone part of the caravan and camping club? We are and i was looking at some sites and found ravensglass. Has anyone been there? Just wondering what its like?

Luv sally x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi-de-hi campers  

It's been quiet on here recently, but maybe that's because you've all been away camping.

We still haven't made it away ... spent last weekend in the garden and now the forecast for this weekend is pants, so don't think we'll be off anywhere.

Sallyanne1 - I'm afraid I'm not a member of the C&CC and I've not been to Ravensglass either.  Sorry honey, I hope someone else can help.

Noodlez/janinec - We didn't take DD camping till last year when she was nearly 3, as we were too chicken to go before.  

's & XXX's


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

ordered me baby back pack, naughty terrier booked into kennels - we are now commited to taking baby for first camping expedition ! driving PAST me dads nice mobile home in Looe and heading down to lands end with our tent - hope the weather will be good to us ! watch this space !

Ho di Ho campers


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi de hi campers.....

Oh god dont say the weather is pants im off on sunday in my caravan for two weeks to SANDY BALLS yippieeeee cant wait the weather better improve  

Have a lovely weekend campers 

Marie x


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Have a ball at SANDY BALLS !!! 
(and wishing you sandy everything else ......)  !!  

xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

janinec said:


> Have a ball at SANDY BALLS !!!
> (and wishing you sandy everything else ......) !!
> 
> xx


    

Where on earth is "sand balls"


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Its a campsite in the new forest woo hoo xx lmao cant wait xx
Marie xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Marie10 - We are all just envious that you get to spend two whole weeks at Sandy Balls.  .  Sorry hun, I hope the weather is fab & you have a lovely relaxing break.
XXXX


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks hun I will bring you all a stick of rock back,,


Marie xx


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

have a wonderful time marie - two weeks ! - well jealous xx
love janine xx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

ahoy there campers hi de hi !!!!!
i am a caravanner i just adore it lol
she is my bigest baby 
she is above all and everyone in my hose lol even me lol
hubby does get bit mad he says it would be in the house if it fitted
lol not been away much just now hubby working weekends humph !!!!!
but we get ivf result on 1st july so we r going away weither it is good or bad 
hope to hear all ur sumnmer stories lol about where u been


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi we are caravanners lol i hope u have had a fab time in it


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi all,

Back from Rhodes and thoroughly depressed about going back to work tomorrow - been off for 3 weeks in all!  Hoping to book up a trip or two in the caravan next month, as well as the Aug Bank Holiday

Marie - hope you are having fun in the New Forest
vickied -  for Tuesday hon
sallyanne1 - We are members of the C&CC.  Only been to their site at Chertsey so far though

 to everyone else

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Well i can now say we are happy campers well caravaners i guess    

We bought a 2 berth van last week have laid new floor, i made new curtains and cushions covers (l like things to match!!!) drives dh mad but i want to enjoy being in VALDA the Van    
we have been away locally this weekend would have been great had we not left the electric hookup at home   good job only 30 miles from home !!! But apart from that we had a lovley time, my dh is working down in Peterborough for 8 weeks so we are going to find a few sites to go to a few weeks at each then i can be with him and have a long holiday at the same time   If anyone got any good ones they know of close to Peterborough power station let me know !!!

Happy camping everyone.
lou xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

need to plan a weekend with you 

Let me know what site your on so I can book


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi girls glad u had a good holiday i am going to strathclyde country park 
on fri can't wait as ivf don't think has worked i am soooo gutted sure  af has came so not looking foreword to tom now.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies 

Sorry I've not been around recently.

Still not managed to get away camping ..... just had our final tx last Thurs so needed to take it easy last weekend. This weekend we are going to a friend's DD's b/day party and the following weekend it's our DD's party, so won't be away for a few more weeks yet. Trying to plan a week away camping in July/August though (which will be our only holiday this year).

Vickied - Hope you have a lovely weekend but I really hope you are wrong about your tx not having worked. .

LouF - How exciting .... new van and you've made it all yours with new soft furnishings. Valda ... what a fab name. When we got our camper van I was sooooo excited (we don't have it anymore ), and because the reg no ended in NMD and it had those cute eyelids that you can get for VW's I nicknamed it Sleepy *N*o*m*a*d*. It seemed right for her because she was always fairly slow and we travelled about in her like nomads. What a pity that you forgot your electric hook up though ... bet you don't forget it again . I'm afraid I don't know any sites around Peterborough.

Tamsin - Welcome back and hope it wasn't as bad today as you thought it would be.

Anyone else been away this weekend?

Hope you are all ok.

XXXX


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI Girls

Can I join you. Ima camper really but ive booked 10 days in a mobile home in France this year.

Ive missed campinh whilst Pg and when the boys were small but hope to doit soon

Chris


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

of course you can join brownowl23

the more the merrier when you off to sunny france?

from
nicky..


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Has anyone stayed at the Plassey in Wrexham? Heard it's a really good site. Supposed to be going for a few days next weekend.


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

no sorry not stayed there not act been far as we bought the car 6 months before we bought caravan not a good idea !!!!
and car is not realy good enough to tow it is within the guideline but i don't care what thery say i think it should be well above it as it does struggle so we just keep to local places for past few years till we can afford new car lol

but i did just con my parents into fitting a towbar onto there car so we can borrow it they have 4x4
so i am actualy away to meet them 1/2 way up the rd as they stay in argyll to swap cars i do like this way lol as daddy will send my car in for its mot at the samr time lol dont worry we will pay for it lol.
i was intoday to get my test nurse is tiny bit thinking it might be ok she said it does happen so he is hoping i am one of the few.
anyway have a fab time ok


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi girls it did not work my ivf so i am getting caravan all ready  to go and boy will i get drunk
mind you as long as i am in big betsie i shall be fine i love my comfortzone and she is it lol


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

vickied - So sorry things didn't work out this time - have a great break!


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks tamsmin
i will try had to go into work today just to hand in sick line so i coped dunno how well i will cope on next mon i took a weeks hol as well thinking i should of sorted myself out that i don't cry if i speak to a human lol
oh guess what u know i said i was using mum and dads car well thick !!!!!! me left our caravan keys in the car ours !!!!
so mum and dad r having to come all the way up here to give us keys  i just cried when i realised its just the way i am just now if u said it was 10 pm i would cry lol


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

VickieD -  So sorry to hear it hasn't worked my lovely & hope that the week off will make it easier for you to go back to work next week.  I'm in much the same position ... think our last IUI hasn't worked and I've got to face work next Mon/Tues.

Have a lovely break though.

 to everyone - it's gone very quiet on here ... are you all away camping  

Julie
XXX


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

VickieD, so so sorry to hear your news   

Julie Wilts,   for the result you want

I was to go away this weekend with my nephews and a friend and her daughter but it is lashing rain here, so it's another stay at home weekend for me. Hopefully next weekend we will get away, especially as it is a long bank holliday weekend here in NI!

Happy camping, 

Weeza


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

oh julie i am soooooo sorry babe but u don't know yet don't give up hope yet
i hope with all my might it works for u and i see your little darlings running about a camp site lol

i will just carry on taking my neices and nephews with me and any random child i can sateal along the way folk are usualy glad to give me then i don't know how i never gave anyone mine lol
apart from grannys lol

but folk that it comes easy for just never know what they have eh ?
well i am away in my caravan just now so wanted to reply to all my posts ha ha i was up half the night doing t-shirts for everyone lol
mine hasd my caravan on it and says " big betsie is the best ! "
thats my caravans name dh says i am here to tow big b
the neice says i spent 2 niughts in big betsie so does nephew i fathers is a moterhome wi anyone for golf ( cartoon one )
my mums is a pic of her moterhome which is called Katie morag yes we r a sad family lol hers says i looooove katie morag so i hope they all like them i have mine on just now.
anyway good luck to u


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Elaine - Think you've kind of answered your own question  .  I think it depends on where and when you are expecting to use it.  If on a windy site in bad weather I think you'd regret a cheap one, but if just summer camping in good weather and sheltered spots you'd probably be fine.  We started with a couple of cheap ones, but progressed onto much better quality ones which we haven't regretted.  How about a really good quality 2nd hand one?  Just a thought if it's only for a 2nd one, and occasional use.

Vickied - Thanks hun.  .  The t-shirts sound like a great idea.  Totally agree about those that folks that it comes easy from never know what they have.  I overheard a lady complaining how long her pg was taking .... "I just can't wait to get it over and done with" and she had 2 other lo's .  I loved every minute of my pg ... all the sickness and tiredness was sooooo worth it.  Hope you have a lovely break.

Wonder if anyone else is off away this weekend - our forecasts down South are dire, so we are staying home (again).  Once we know about this last tx result we are booking our camping week away.

's & XXXX's to everyone


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey ladies 

Im back from my TWO WEEKS lol in the New Forest and yet again I didnt want to come home so we decided to go again in september for TWO WEEKS not to sure where to go this time though, but it will be the New Forest..
Hey im so sorry to hear all the sad news on here its so sad and unfair, I know what you mean about people just letting you have theres for the day we went with family my DH sister and Dh and there 3 children the youngest is only 7 weeks old its so hard   I always was left holding the baby but I didnt mind.

So anybody going away soon ?

Marie xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Marie - Welcome back honey.  Lovely to hear you've had such a good time and that you've already got another couple of weeks planned.

We know that our final tx hasn't worked now, so I'm going to be booking our hol's this week.  Even if it pees down all the time, I just don't care.  I need to get away .... I need my tent and my sleeping bag.

I've got back in contact with an old school friend who I've found out has a caravan sited in the New Forest and she's suggested we take our tent down for a weekend so we can meet up again.  

Sorry to hear that you were left with your DH's sister's little ones and especially the 7 week old.  .  It's so hard isn't it hun.  Sometimes I can cope with it ... right now I can't.

So, hopefully we will be away the last week of July/1st week of August.  Anyone know what the long range forecase is? 

Julie
XXX


----------



## sj79 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

I wonder if i can join for a wee while - im currently 11weeks and 5days and am going camping on fri - anyone get any tips for a newly pregnant novice camper?! 

was also wondering - we're going to wales and the plan was to go up snowdon - im not 100% convinced its a good idea but not sure - any thoughts 

am hoping the weathers nice for the weekend-  its not looking too bad, so far!! 

thanks, 

Sj x


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi all you girls sooooo soooooory julie on tx not work it is just sooooo unfair !!!!!!
good luck on your hol it will be worth it i am sure i had to go away mind u not that i got to dwell on my tx not work i had my 7 yr old neice and 4 yr old nephew in caravan with us. Hectic lol
but i loved it they r dying to come back this was there 1st time funny as i don't get on with my brother they r his kids but thim and my sin law split up so i am now allowed to see them  as he never let them always had an excuse he is a prat !!!!!

hope all enjoy ur holiday i am going away again on fri to his mums area wymess bay it is her birthday does anyone know of a campsite there.?


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Absolute beginner here!

Bought our first tent, been once so far, weekend at the Flower of May Campsite near Scarborough and I'm totally and utterly hooked, we loved every minutes, we were one of 3 couples that went, old friends of ours and we had the time of our lives... we're going again on Friday, back to Scarborough but to a different campsite this time.

Any tips are welcome, like I said we're utter novices but I've really got the bug and now we're forked out on all the kit its seems rude not to take advantage of it! 

Bing bong bing!

Sue


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

We are going on our first camping trip, well for dh that is, and was just wondering if any of you have takn a dog with them, if so how was it? We are taking our springer, we are going to Clachtoll Beach campsite, the start of August, also what kind of tent is best for it? Was lookign at a 4 man tent cos the dog will be in there too, and what are air mattresses like, are they worth it?

Any tips what be fab!!!! 

Lisa xx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Lisa, I take my dog campimg and he loves it as long as you take some kind of tieout lead as most campsites do not allow you to have your dog off a lead, you can by them from pets at home they do tie out stakes and tieout leads there great gives you piece of mind that your dog is safe,

Happy camping  

Hope this helps

Marie xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Marie, 

I spotted them last week at Pets @ home, wa going to get one, she doesn't get off the lead anyway, do you let your dog sleep in the tent with you?

Lisa xx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Lisa, Yes he would be devastated if he had to sleep on his own hes my baby so yes most defenatly stays with me and dh    we have an 8 man tent just for us three lol

Love Marie xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah    - we have finally booked a camping holiday.  We have a week booked in Dorset in August.  Just need to get all our camping stuff out and make sure it's all ok.

Did anyone get away this weekend?

Sorry I've been AWOL for a bit - keeping busy with DD's birthday and trying to keep my mind off other things.

Julie
XXX


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

yay yay julie thats great hunni happy camping have a wonderful time x

Marie xxxx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi julie glad u r getting away we r just back from largs in scotland this weekend it was soooo nice and peacefull loved every min wished i was not having to go home.
hope u have a fab time !!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey where did everyone go  

We are off next Fri for a week's camping and I am SOOOOO excited. 

                

We've got all our camping stuff down out the loft and our 2nd bedroom is a right mess now.  Just wish we didn't have to wait till Fri to go away.

What is everyone else up to?  Are you all away camping? 

Love & hugs,
Julie
X


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

We've just been away (1st time) with the babies to North Wales. Lovely site and lovely weather, very hectic though


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Noodlez - Wow, that must have been hectic with two little ones.  We didn't take DD till she was 2 and that was busy enough. .  Were you in a tent, or caravan?  Question is ..... did it put you off, or will you be going again?  Great that you had good weather though (nothing short of a miracle in this country ) and glad the site was a good one.
Julie
X


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

We had lots of toys to keep them occupied    We've got a folding caravan, never been in one before or even saw one till last month. Think we're gonna go again beginning of September. Yeah we were very lucky with the weather, originally we had booked a few weeks ago when it was torrential rain, they let us change the dates though and keep our deposit which was a bonus  
Where are you going camping? Hope the weather stays like this for you


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Noodlez

Oooo - those folding caravans are such a great idea - my DD asked if we could buy one last year .  We are going to our fave campsite which is just outside Bridport in Dorset.  Not sure if we want to keep this weather though - it's been torrential rain last night and this morning. .  The 10 day ahead forecast is pretty dire too .

Julie
X


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hope you have a lovely time hun


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey ladies,
Hasnt this last two weeks been the perfect weather for camping its been 30 here today and it was also 30 on mon the rest of the time its been high 20's sizzleing woop woop so any body going away the weekend?

Marie xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Me me me!  I'm FINALLY going away on Friday for a whole WEEK camping.  Can you tell I'm excited.

           

Forecast has improved slightly today from the one I looked at earlier and I'm hoping it's going to continue to improve.  Don't fancy 30 degrees as neither DH or I like the heat (we are both fair skinned and freckly), but I'd definitely like it to be dry and warm-ish.

So, who else is away this weekend?

Julie
XXX


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Morning everyone, well we did 2 weeks in Ferry Meadows near Peterborough it was lovely a Caravan club site so nice n clean, it was right next to Nene Valley Park which is lovely, had some really nice walks round the lake    n a couple of nice pubs close by aswell.
We then had a week at home b4 setting off for Yorkshire moors well Marsden moore, nice pub but abit too close to the A62 for my liking, plus sharing 2 toilets with a very busy pub and about 30 other campers doesnt do anything for me, so we have moved to near Leeds an adult only site called St Helenas it is lovely so quiet even tho it near the Leeds Bradford airport    NOt sure where next al depends on where my dh's bosses send him !!! (poor man i follow him all over no peace for the wicked they say !!!)

Hope u all have lots of sunshine or warm weather when u go away.
lol
Lou


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi guys glad we r all away camping and caravaning dh and i are away to york this morning if he gets up that is lol he was working till 12pm last night but i am itching to get away it is pouring with rain here in edinburgh booooo hooooo i never get good weather...


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello campers!

Well we're back after our week away in Dorset.  Usual British weather - sunburnt one day and soaked the next .

I have a confession to make actually - we camped from Fri till Tues am, then we were at the point of deciding whether to come home (weather was foul), when we got an answerphone message from DH's Gran offering us their static caravan on the same site till today.  Took about 30 seconds to decide and started packing straight away.  Typically it's been dry and not windy ever since then, so we feel a bit hard done by that we didn't hang on in the tent.  Never mind.

Met some lovely people, LOVED our new tent and visited some lovely places.

Who needs foreign beach holidays? lol.

Julie
X


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Thats what its all about hun. Glad you had a good time. Think we're gonna get a few days in in September, can't wait!! No ideas where to yet but will prob be an hour or so away from Liverpool cos of the twins. Anyone got any ideas or recommend a good caravan site?


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Noodlez 

We are hoping to get another long weekend away before DD starts school in Sept, or maybe when she's started as she's only part time initially.

I'm afraid I don't know any sites to recommend for you honey - we've only really camped in Snowdonia/Peak District/New Forest/South Coast/Brecons.

Hope someone can come up with some suggestion.

Julie
X


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Jenny.Course we don't mind you joining.  I have only just started posting here as we've only just bought our folding caravan  
Wow 6 weeks, lucky you. No wonder you didn't wanna come home.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Jenny - Welcome to the thread honey.

Sometimes we are a really chatty bunch, but sometimes it goes a bit quiet on here (probably if we are off camping ).

I am SOOO envious that you had 6 weeks travelling around Scotland in your campervan - must have been lovely.  I hope that the £'s work themselves out so you can keep her and have your tx as well.

We've not met up as a group - well, we are scattered all over the country for one, but it's lovely to share knowledge about our favourite campsites and people have asked q's about the type of kit to buy.

Actually - thinking of that - does anyone have any suggestions as to what type of stand to buy for a Camping Gaz cooker - the double ring and grill one - to save us bending down all the time, and that would protect it from the wind.  I've been warned that the one in Argos is a bit flimsy and liable to topple over.

Right, I'm off to soak in the bath - the best thing about getting back from camping is a good soak in the bath I think.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Im a newbie to camping as well ... 

We've brought a tent today....

Can anyone recommend any good website for campsites that are nice & take a well behaved dog   .....

Thanks ...

Hope XX


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Hope    Hi Jenny    welcome to our special thread maybe you should try the new forest its fab there and a lot of the camsites allow dogs and there is na lot of nice walks......There is a nice campsite called Hollands Wood its right in the middle of the forest so its a little more expensive than some of the sites but hey you get what you pay for its beautiful there.

Happy Camping   


Marie xx 

Hi Julie   are you off anywhwere soon ?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

I have just came back from camping at Clachtoll Beach campsite, have to say its fab!!! Its in the North of Scotland, def worth the drive though, will try and post some pics!!! 

The beach is amazing, white sand and clear blue water, thats warm!! 

Campsite, was really clean and the owners are fab!! Will def be going back

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Lisa..... welcome back hunni I think I would like to go to Scotland ive been in the winter and its sooooooooooooooo cold brrrrrr! but very beautiful.

Im off for two weeks in September to the New Forest in my caravan I cant wait....


Marie xxxx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi girls we just got back from our 1st holiday without kids or anyone else kids and i was dreading it like hell
but i have to say hubby and i did enjoy it and never came home early or stole anyones kids on the campsite so good time in york lovely campsite.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Hiya ...

Thanks for the welcome .... been & picked up tent ... its still in packaging in garage ... we've brought a Outwell Bear Lake 6 .. hope its ok ....  ....

What do you do re~insurance ??... i mean these tents & equipment aren't cheap are they ...

Hope your all ok

Love Hope XXXX_


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

woooohooooo you r on your way ha ha i would just shop around for best cover try the caravan and camping cluboohhve u joined yet  you dont have to but it does help with sites etc and it is fun. when is your 1st trip


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello,   we have just bought a van to get converted into a camper - i have not done alot of camping so haven't a clue where to go, what to look for in campsites etc. hoping i can pick up tips here?  we have 2 dogs - i am hoping most campsites will just let them in  am i in the right place or is there a specific camper van thread?


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi and big welcome,
all campers are free to join here,hope you get your van converted soon and enjoy the outdoors and freedom enjoy!!!!!


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi and thanks for the welcome  

i am soooo excited about the conversion - it is hopefully going to be done by half term   

patterdale - just wondering if them clubs are uk only or include places like france etc? 

anyone going anywhere exciting soon?


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi patterdale, we have actually bought one since we had our baby!!   although we havent been able to use it with him yet cos of the weather so we planned to drive to france in summer in it camping with our 2 dogs... but i am pregnant again and will be due in summer so that is probably not going to happen now   anyway - i guess its how you feel - if you are used to going away in it - once you get used to being a mummy then i recon you'll be fine - plus once your a mummy affording any other type of holiday might be a nightmare   congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya


Just wanted some advise please  ...we are seriously thinking of getting a tourer caravan ...

Prob 4/5 birth....what sould i look for when looking at one ?...would a Vauxhall Zafira 1.8 be able to tow it ??...How easy are they to tow ??...

Thanks XX


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi Hope 2 B, we bought a caravan a couple of years ago - best thing we ever did.  With regards to towing, you can go on a basic course to learn how to manouver the van, I've never been brave enough to have a go, that's hubbies department!

Check your car handbook (or look online) and it will tell you what the towing capacity is of the car, a 4/5 berth van is generally 12-1400kg, but you will be towing more than that weight with everything you put inside it.

If you are going for a brand new van you will have to buy things extra like a battery (no idea why they don't come with it anyway) and all the gubbins like water and waste carriers.  If you go for second hand check the web for a caravan buying guide so you know what to look for (spongey floors are dodgy, damp etc).

Have a look at these websites too - www.ukcampsite.co.uk and the caravan and camping club website, they will be able to tell you more.

And obviously go and have a look at some, there are plenty of second hand vans around (we bought ours off ebay!) so you will get an idea of what you like.

Good luck x
/links


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya Nelly ..

Thank you for getting back to me ...

We will be buying a second(third) hand one & ive already been looking on ebay .....

Thanks for those websites will have a look ...

Love hope XXX


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

We are going camping (tent) - I never thought I'd see the day!!

If we like it we are going to get our own tent after a few go's  

xx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

good luck salia  

well we finally have our camper van back after it blew up on me on the motorway about 2 months ago   its took this long to get repaired cos it cost £6500 to fix so you can imagine we had to decide if to do it and how to raise the money   anyway - we decided it was worth doing - its only 4 years old - we have had a brand new conversion done so now it has a brand new engine too   better get using it to get our moneys worth!  

we are tryong it out for a night tomorrow night - never took JP before so we are not going too far incase it is a nightmare


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Bumping this up, now that camping and caravanning season is coming up.

Have just bought a new tent today (selling the other 2   ) hubby got his way again!
So been looking at child friendly sites. Park resorts and Haven etc. Anyone recommend anywhere else?


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I've stayed at this campsite a few years ago and loved it http://www.castlerigg.co.uk/

I'm wanting to go camping again this summer but a lot depends on my impending IVF

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Hippychicky   Have had a look, it's only 40 minutes from us so have stuck that in my favourites x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Ceri, we used that as one of our practice camping trip sites, we live around 40 mins away from that site as well so thought it would be a good place to try out camping, the site was clean and tidy, shop was well stocked, the toilet/shower facilities were always clean. Having the no noise after 10pm meant you could get a good nights sleep.


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

oooohhh i am so excited this year we are going away for our first 'proper' campervan holiday since we bought it (we have just done the odd weekend so far). we are travelling to france - spending a week doing so stopping for a few nights here and there (in the camper) then having a week in a gite (with its own pool    ) then spending the last week travelling back stopping a few nights here and there in the camper  

i am really excited   bit nervous as it'll be first time DS2 has camped - he'll be 9/10 months by then so sure he will be ok   anyone camped with a baby this age? what did you sleep them in? will i need a special sleeping bag of some sort?


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

starfish - what did you sleep your lo in?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

SFT ... Got this one from go outdoors http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/hi-gear-caplan-5-5-berth-family-tent-p146908 as it was on offer up until yesterday. So got it for £79  Dont mind where we go, keeping an eye out for places to go round here (within an hours drive) for a couple of nights when dh gets time off, and places to go further afield when he has hols booked from work. So far am well impressed with Park Resorts (stayed with them in a static last yr) 4 nights are working out as £40-£45) round middle of May. Haven on the other hand is triple that 

Will be going to N.Wales for 3-4 nights this month, cant wait! 

 This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites ​


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

all the camping talk has reminded me I must buy some awning poles for our tent


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

SFT ... Thanks for the tip! It's always good to know others thoughts   Hippychicky, you gave me the link last night for Castle Rigg didn't you? Have put it in my favourites, looks fab SFT.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Fab cheers for that hun, thats in my faves too! Will have a good look at those in a bit.


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

these sites are really helpful thanks SFT  

i'd love to see your ** photos sf - can you put a link on?   we have an awning for our camper so we were all going to sleep in that - was going to put lo's in travel cots in there but wasnt sure about sleeping bags etc   i didnt think the 'upstairs' ion campers were ok for adults so might have to reconsider (but not sure if my toddler will be able to resist messing with all the switches if he sleeps in there   ) 

ceri - let us know how the sites are  

hippy - we haven't fitted our awning pole thing yet - do you know if its easy enough to do yourself or is it best to get it done?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

The place we stayed at in N Wales was fab, Park-Resorts (haven-esq) but a LOT cheaper! Loved it so much we're going back for a week! Anyone else been camping/going soon? and where?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats sounds nice Ceri. I'm looking for somewhere for A and I to go


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

This is where we've been and staying again  http://www.park-resorts.com/holiday-parks/wales/ty-mawr/ There's loads to do in the surrounding area too. Went to the Welsh mountain zoo last time, lovely there, big playground and lots of animals, gonna take DD to look at castles and get her to try pnoy trekking too this time (Fingers crossed!)

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites​


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Ceri have you been to the Greenwood Forest Park? Its a people powered childrens theme park in Snowdonia - we have friends who live close by and love it so much they have annual passes   . My mum just bought a place close by so we are off there soon!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ooooooh sounds interesting, thanks for that Staly    Will google it in a mo .....  

Thanks hun x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

So shall I xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

YESSSSSS!!! Next week!!!!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

As a bonus i only only live 15 minutes away too !!! so no excuse for an icecream on the front !!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll be txting you Miss Lou!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

We're off down to Canaerfon for a long weekend next week so fingers crossed the weather stays nice, there is an outdoor (heated) pool where my mums caravan is! Quite excited.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi , 
Can i crash this thread please ?
Can any one recommend a decent cheap (around £12 - £14 a night) camp site down the far end of Cornwall please ?
Ideally it would have a basic shop on site and be close to a child friendly beach .
We don't need electric , but a place that offers to charge things and freeze your ice blocks would be well handy , though not the be all and end all .
Looking to be based close to Sennen or Praa / Mousehole area - somewhere down the bottom end of Cornwall .
Hoping for some recommendations , as the one we were considering is booked up , and i'm left to find somewhere else .
Thanks in advance 
Freespirit


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok ...... Weve done it , OMG booked into a basic field at Praa Sands Cornwall called Higher pentreath Farm .


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I've was at the Castlerigg Farm campsite at the weekend and it was great, even when the site is full you still have loads of room around your tent, and I loved the rule of silence after 10:30pm


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Free- I live about ten mins from praa!! 

We've just invested in a tent!!!! Something I said I never ever would do! Anyway, off we trotted, dh, myself and the children. And I have to admit, we had a fab time!!!!

Off again for bank holiday!


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Well our tent is now packed up for another year, we camped over the bank hol weekend at a local music festival. Let's hope next summer brings us some good camping weather.


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi folks looking for some tips we are usually tenters but have just bought a caravan for easyness since having the twins


does anyone have any fabby ideas how to black out our vans windows it only has cream curtains at the mo which i think will be a nightmare on those very light mornings??


many thanks 

nicky xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Broachy

You can get baabaa blinds, try googling them they have suckers on that you can stick to the glass.  They are pretty big though!! Otherwise, I used dark towels in the kids bedrooms when we stayed in a caravan a few years ago

Shelley x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Broachy, is there any way you could make some blackout linings to attach to the curtains


----------

